# Nutzen der Raumfahrt



## Fabi-O (20. Juli 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich mich mal mit den Raumfahrtprogrammen der Großmächte befasst.
Sowohl China, Europa, Japan, Malaysia als auch die USA planen Missionen zum Mond, um dort z.T. Mondbasen zu errichten. Die USA plan ab 2037 auch einen Flug zum Mars. - > Bemannter Mondflug nach Apollo ? Wikipedia

Die USA rechnen mit 104 Mrd. Dollar Kosten, ein Flug zum Mars soll noch mal ein Vielfaches davon kosten.

Findet ihr, es sollte nicht mehr Geld in "irdische" Probleme gesteckt werden?

Also ich bin der Meinung, allein aus dem Forscherdrang des Menschen muss eine weitere Erforschung und Besiedlung des Sonnensystems stattfinden.


----------



## insekt (20. Juli 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Findet ihr, es sollte nicht mehr Geld in "irdische" Probleme gesteckt werden?



Wer weiß, vielleicht liefert das Weltall ja eine Antwort auf unsere "irdischen" Probleme.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Raumfahrt Grundlagenforschung und diese ist für den Fortschritt der Menschheit unabdingbar.

Was ich an der ganzen Sache kritisch sehe ist, dass jedes Land sein eigenes Ding durchzieht. Ich denke wir sind erst dann wirklich in der Lage die Raumfahrt wirklich sinnvoll einzusetzen, wenn alle Nationen dabei an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## Fabi-O (20. Juli 2009)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass der wohl größte Fortschritt in der Raumfahrt während des Kalten Krieges geschah, und USA und die UdSSR mal grad Mondraketen anstatt Atomraketen gebaut haben.


----------



## Blotto (21. Juli 2009)

Kann insekt da nur zustimmen: bei so einem finanzintensiven Thema wie Raumfahrt sollten nach Möglichkeit alle Nationen zusammenarbeiten. Das wird aber so schnell nicht passieren, befürchte ich.

Ob da da Geld besser auf der guten alten Erde angelegt wäre weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall werden wir wohl noch den einen oder anderen Vorteil aus der Raumfahrt ziehen. Nur ob wir das jetzt noch erleben, oder die Generationen nach uns?

Ich denke mal, da ist die Irdenheit noch am Anfang mit allem. Wenn man bedenkt, wann die erste Mondlandung war und was seid dem passiert ist, scheint für mich die Zeit stehen gebleiben zu sein. Naja gut, die ganzen Voyager Missionen (und wie sie alle heißen) mal ausgenommen. Bei der bemanten Raumfahrt sind wir finde ich noch in den 1970er. 

In der Raumfahrt und den daraus gewonnen Erkenntnissen steckt noch ne Menge drin und da wird bestimmt noch das eine oder andere "Wunder" bei rauskommen.


----------



## Sash (21. Juli 2009)

wir brauchen es, auch wenn der einzelne normal sterbliche scheinbar nix davon mitbekommt. alleine was damals alles erfunden wurde vom militär und der nasa finden wir heute im altag wieder, wie zb den akkubohrer. und was das finanzielle betrifft, am ende wär das geld so oder so weg, und die probleme würden trotzdem noch bestehen. und wie einer vor mir schon sagte, vielleicht liegen im all oder auf dem mars die lösungen einiger probleme.


----------



## Fabi-O (21. Juli 2009)

Die Russen vermuten z.B. auf der der Erde abgewandten Seite des Mondes erhöhte Vorkommen des Heliumisotops Helium-3, welches auf der Erde äußerst selten ist und gut/besser für Kernfusion geeignet ist.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass sich für so ein großes Projekt mehren Nationen zusammenschließen sollten, aber ich glaube, dass wird wieder so ein "Wettrennen" wie damals, als es um die Fahrt zum Mond ging...die ja angeblich den Amerikaner als erstes geglückt sein sollte...wobei das meiner Meinung nach nicht 100%ig belegt ist...
Vllt. ja wieder so eine Lüge wie 9/11...mgl. wäre es ja...und zuzutrauen den Amis sowieso...

Ich fände es gut, wenn die Wissenschaft eine Möglichkeit finden würde, die Sonne als Energielieferant besser zu nutzen und die Energie besser speichern zu können...das wäre mal ein großer Schritt...

greetz


----------



## Sash (21. Juli 2009)

ja das mit dem helium hab ich auch gehört, frage ist nur ob sich nur dafür der aufwand rechtfertigen würde. bei all der energie die man bräuchte um das zeug zu bergen und dann noch zu transportieren. aber vielleicht könnte man so fusiontests auf den mond durchführen.
und dante, zu solchen gläubigen wie dir hab ich im anderen thread schon was geschrieben, bitte lass es hier. ausserdem, die nasa sagte es wäre besser wenn viele nationen unabhängig daran arbeiten/forschen würden, somit würde man schneller voran kommen da einige es mit anderen sichtweisen usw angehen würden. gab da mal ein bericht drüber..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Findet ihr, es sollte nicht mehr Geld in "irdische" Probleme gesteckt werden?
> 
> Also ich bin der Meinung, allein aus dem Forscherdrang des Menschen muss eine weitere Erforschung und Besiedlung des Sonnensystems stattfinden.




Ich bin grundsätzlich ein Freund der Grundlagenforschung, aber es gibt da so drei Zweige, in die imho inakzeptabel viel Geld gesteckt wird. Namentlich:
- experimentelle Teilchenphysik
- Kernforschung
- bemannte Raumfahrt

Allen dreien ist gemeinsam, dass sie Milliardenbudgets verschlingen und in ihrer gesamten Daseinsgeschichte nicht einmal irgend einen spezifischen Nutzen für die Menschheit oder auch nur andere Wissenschaftszweige gebracht haben. Und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass sich das so schnell ändern wird. Das heißt nicht, dass ich ihre Daseinsberechtigung anzweifle - das sollte man aus derartigen Überlegungen bei keiner Grundlagenforschung.
Aber die Budgets, die da in einzelne Projekte investiert werden, übertreffen die Mittel, die andererorts für ganze Wissenschaftszweige reichen müssen. Diese Priorisierung ist imho nicht gererchtfertigt.

Und das gilt ganz besonders für die bemannte Raumfahrt, die mitlerweile nicht einmal mehr für sich selbst einen Erkenntnissgewinn darstellt. Was Menschen für Milliarden im All in den letzten 10-20 Jahren gemacht haben, sind Aufgaben, die in den meisten Fälle Roboter für Millionen hätten erlerdigen können - und das Gleichgewicht verschiebt sich immer weiter.
Die Krönung von all dem sind vier mehr oder minder unabhängige Programme. Es reicht der Menschheit mal wieder nicht, einmal Massen von Geld in nutzlose Dinge zu investieren - nein, die Sachen müssen mehrfach in Konkurrenz entwickelt werden, auf dass 3/4 der Gelder nicht nur sinn-, sondern auch noch Ergebnisslos sind.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den großartigen Dingen, die uns die Raumfahrt gebracht hat: Nahezu jede einzelne davon, von Teflon bis zur Bohrmaschiene, waren bereits vorher entwickelt/entdeckt worden. Die Milliardenbudgets der Raumfahrtindustrie haben lediglich, ähnlich wie z.B. die Rüstungsindustrie des zweiten Weltkriegs, die Entwicklung zur Serienreife beschleunigt.
Das hätte aber auch funktioniert, wenn man das Geld z.B. in regenerative Energien, Abfallvermeidung, Effziente Fertigungsverfahren oder sonstige Dinge investiert hätte, die heute schmerzlich vermisst werden. (mit der Begründung "zu teuer". Aber ein Mond-&Marsprogramm können wir uns leisten...)
Spontan würde mir nur eine Entwicklung einfallen, die wirklich Weltraum-exklusiv ist: Der amerikanische Space-Kuli, der über Kopf und unter Wasser und überhaupt überall schreibt.
Die russische Lösung dieses Problems sollte jedem ein Begriff sein...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ja das mit dem helium hab ich auch gehört, frage ist nur ob sich nur dafür der aufwand rechtfertigen würde. bei all der energie die man bräuchte um das zeug zu bergen und dann noch zu transportieren.


Man könnte ja einen Lift in den Orbit bauen. Der würde nur einmal viel Geld kosten, aber mann könnte dann kostengünstig von dieser Platform aus operieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die russische Lösung dieses Problems sollte jedem ein Begriff sein...


----------



## insekt (21. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spontan würde mir nur eine Entwicklung einfallen, die wirklich Weltraum-exklusiv ist: Der amerikanische Space-Kuli, der über Kopf und unter Wasser und überhaupt überall schreibt.
> Die russische Lösung dieses Problems sollte jedem ein Begriff sein...


 
Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch, erklaer mal bitte! 

Aber Grundsaetzlich hast du schon recht mit dem was du sagst, es ist schon irgendwie selbstzerstoererisch, dass man Milliarden in solche Programme steckt, wo man doch hier auf der Erde gerade wirklich akute Probleme mit dem Klimawandel und der Energieversorgung hat.

Zumal sich eine solche Investition in natuerliche Energie auch langfristig amortisieren wuerde im Gegensatz zur Raumfahrt wo wohl 90% des Geldes am ende ohne letztendlichen Nutzen weg sind.

Ich finde wenn schon Raumfahrt, dann eher unbemannte, denn ich meine welche erkentnisse ueber den Mars koennen Menschen schon sammeln indem sie dort sind, die nicht auch einer der Roboter schon gemacht hat.


----------



## DOTL (21. Juli 2009)

Im Spiegel hat kürzlich der EADS Chef eine Art Kolummne verfasst, in der er Europa aufforderte auch bei Mond-Programmen mitzuwirken.
Seine Argumente sind neben der Wirtschaftlichkeit (insb. auch Arbeitsplätze, wovon in der EU 250.000 Arbeitsplätze indirekt auf die Luft- und Raumfahrt fallen) auch die Unabhängigkeit von anderen L-u-Raumfahrtorganisationen sowie die allg. Forschung.

Die Forschung an sich ist ein sehr gewichtiges Argument, wenn man alleine an die direkten Forschungsergebnisse denkt. Aber auch die weitere Forschungsergebnisse, wie bestimmte Legierungen finden in anderen Sektoren sehr häufig Anwendungen. Insgesamt können daher auch weitere Industriezweige sowie die Medzintechnik von diesen Forschungen profitieren.
Allerdings, ein großer Teil der Forschung, welche im Rahmen der L-u-R durchgeführt wird, entstammt auch aus den Federn des Militärs bzw. der allgemeinen Rüstungsindistrie. Das sieht man auch an den jeweiligen Unternehmen, welche in diesem Gebiet tätig sind. Aber gut, man kann letztlich zu jedem Unternehmen eine bestimmte Vernetzung mit der Rüstungsindustrie erkennen - ob direkt oder indirekt; ob das nun Halbleiterkonzerne wie Intel, AMD oder Konglomerate wie Siemens sind, so kann man die Reihe prinzipiell beliebig fortsetzen.

Seit der Mondlandung tüftelt man in insb. England übrigens an dem Experiment der Kernfusion. Kurz gesagt, man möchte das nachspielen, was man tagtäglich auf der Sonne erleben möchte. Dadurch erhofft man sich neue Energieförderungswege. Letztlich kam man durch die Auswertung verschiedener Mondgesteinsproben auf bestimmte Mineralien, welche eine sehr hohe energetische Leistung herbeiführen. Natürlich handelt es sich hierbei in erster Linie um eine Forschung im Kleinen, doch zeigten bestimmte Experimente, dass man wohl aus diesen Gesteinen eine hohe Leistung erzielen konnte. Ob jemals ein massentaugliches Ergebnis erzielt wird weiß ich nicht, allerdings scheinen verschiedene Institute, Firmen und Organisationen ein ziemliches Vertrauen in dieses Vorhaben zu haben, sonstn würden sie es nicht mit großen Summen fördern, zumal niemand ohne Selbstzweck große Summen investieren möchte.


----------



## Sash (21. Juli 2009)

das mit dem kulli ist nur ein mythos. er wurde von jemand anders erfunden, und die nasa fand ihn nützlich und kaufte gleich 400 stück a 3$ ca. mehr nicht.. kann man auch bei wikipedia nachlesen. und die russen verwenden keinen bleistift, da dies zu gefährlich ist. kann man da auch nachlesen..

Der NASA-Kugelschreiber [Bearbeiten]
Als eine moderne Sage gilt, dass die NASA für eine Million Dollar einen speziellen Kugelschreiber entwickeln ließ, der auch im Weltall unter den Bedingungen der Schwerelosigkeit zuverlässig funktioniert, während die Sowjetunion der Einfachheit halber einen Bleistift benutzte.[5]
Vielmehr entwickelte der Amerikaner Paul Fisher bereits 1965 den Fisher _Space Pen_, jedoch ohne den Auftrag der NASA. Fishers Kugelschreibermine besteht bis auf die Tinte komplett aus Metall und hält problemlos Temperaturen bis 120 °C aus, ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Die Mine in handelsüblicher Größe ist als ein versiegelter Druckbehälter ausgeführt, in dessen Innern ein kleiner Metallzylinder auf die Spezialtinte drückt, die auch auf glatten Oberflächen – wie Plastik oder Glas – und mit nach oben gerichteter Schreibspitze (selbst unter Wasser) schreiben kann. Sogar bei -45 °C und einem Luftdruck wie in ca. 4000 m Höhe ist die Mine noch schreibfähig.
Die NASA befand den Stift für tauglich und setzt ihn seit 1968 bei jeder bemannten Mission in den Weltraum ein. Sie kaufte zunächst 400 Stifte zu einem Stückpreis von 2,95 US-Dollar. Die Entwicklungskosten trug Fisher alleine. In den Souvenir-Shops der NASA wird dieser Stift mit entsprechendem Logo-Aufdruck gern als Mitbringsel erstanden.
Auch die Russen benutzen im Weltraum Kugelschreiber, da ein Bleistift aus Holz und Graphit in der sehr viel Sauerstoff enthaltenden Atemluft eines Raumschiffes ein zu großes Brandrisiko darstellt. Außerdem könnte die Bleistift-Minenspitze leicht abbrechen und so eine Gefahr für die Astronauten darstellen, denn abgebrochene Teile schweben schwerelos im Raum herum und können so leicht eingeatmet werden, ins Auge gelangen oder sogar (durch den elektrisch leitfähigen Graphit) zu Kurzschlüssen führen.
Diese Legende wurde auch durch die Berichterstattung der ARD zur Mondlandung geschürt, in der einer der Wissenschaftler im Studio die Geschichte erzählte. Seit 2006 verschafft ein Werbespot der Zeitung _Handelsblatt_ der Sage neue Verbreitung.[6]
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugelschreiber


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen Lift in den Orbit bauen. Der würde nur einmal viel Geld kosten, aber mann könnte dann kostengünstig von dieser Platform aus operieren.



Kann man nicht.




DOTL schrieb:


> Im Spiegel hat kürzlich der EADS Chef eine Art Kolummne verfasst, in der er Europa aufforderte auch bei Mond-Programmen mitzuwirken.
> Seine Argumente sind neben der Wirtschaftlichkeit (insb. auch Arbeitsplätze, wovon in der EU 250.000 Arbeitsplätze indirekt auf die Luft- und Raumfahrt fallen) auch die Unabhängigkeit von anderen L-u-Raumfahrtorganisationen sowie die allg. Forschung.
> 
> Die Forschung an sich ist ein sehr gewichtiges Argument, wenn man alleine an die direkten Forschungsergebnisse denkt. Aber auch die weitere Forschungsergebnisse, wie bestimmte Legierungen finden in anderen Sektoren sehr häufig Anwendungen. Insgesamt können daher auch weitere Industriezweige sowie die Medzintechnik von diesen Forschungen profitieren.



Hmm - die Frage ist, ob man die gleichen Legierungen nicht entwickeln könnte, wenn man sparsame Flugzeuge entwickelt, ob die Medizin nicht viel bedeutendere Fortschritte machen könnte, wenn man das Geld z.B. in die Krebsforschung steckt und ob die direkten Forschungsergebnisse soviel mehr wert sind, als z.B. ein Verständniss unseres Klimasystems, wie sie kosten.




> Seit der Mondlandung tüftelt man in insb. England übrigens an dem Experiment der Kernfusion. Kurz gesagt, man möchte das nachspielen, was man tagtäglich auf der Sonne erleben möchte. Dadurch erhofft man sich neue Energieförderungswege.



In Europa liegen die praktischen Schwerpunkte afaik in Frankreich (spätestens wenn ITER endlich fertig ist) und die Probleme bestehen bislang nicht in der Verfügbarkeit von Ausgangsstoffen.




Sash schrieb:


> das mit dem kulli ist nur ein mythos. er wurde von jemand anders erfunden, und die nasa fand ihn nützlich und kaufte gleich 400 stück a 3$ ca. mehr nicht.. kann man auch bei wikipedia nachlesen. und die russen verwenden keinen bleistift, da dies zu gefährlich ist. kann man da auch nachlesen..
> ...
> Auch die Russen benutzen im Weltraum Kugelschreiber, da ein Bleistift aus Holz und Graphit in der sehr viel Sauerstoff enthaltenden Atemluft eines Raumschiffes ein zu großes Brandrisiko darstellt. ...
> Kugelschreiber ? Wikipedia



Zur Legende kann ich nichts sagen, aber dass die Russen aufgrund der Brandgefahr keine Bleistifte verwendet haben, ist falsch.
Zum einen gibt es genug Aufnahmen von z.B. der MIR, auf denen der Einsatz von Bleistiften zu sehen ist, zum anderen haben die Russen von Anfang an auf 1bar Umgebungen mit normaler Erdatmosphäre gesetzt und damit Brandrisiken (siehe Apollo "1") vermieden.


----------



## Sash (22. Juli 2009)

nein, am anfang benutzten sie bleistifte, weil sie nix besseres hatten. aber das ist geschichte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht.


Und warum nicht?

Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass jemand etwas bauen will, wofür es die nötigen Materialen noch nicht gibt (Bsp.: Winterolympiade in Dubai).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

Was hat die Winterolympiade in Dubai mit inexistenten Materialien zu tun?
Afaik wäre es jedenfalls das erste Bauprojekt, dass in Angriff genommen wird, ohne dass eine auch nur theoretisch geeignete Substanz existiert. Das Allheilmittel Kohlenstoffröhrchen würde jedenfalls nicht mal sein Eigengewicht aushalten, geschweige denn Windlasten, Ausgleichsströme, Schwingungen, Nutzlast, Beschleunigung der selbigen...


----------



## DOTL (22. Juli 2009)

@Fadi:
Weil die Physik auch Grenzen kennt 



> Zitat von Fadi:
> Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass jemand etwas bauen will, wofür es die nötigen Materialen noch nicht gibt (Bsp.: Winterolympiade in Dubai).


 
Übrigens, die Eiskunsthalle in Dubai gibt es schon. Sie befindet sich in der Mall of Emirates - einem der größeren Einkaufszentren dort. Allerdings ist die Skipiste recht klein gehalten. Man kann mit einem Lift einem kleinen Hang hochfahren und dann runter saußen. Nur, auch wenn Dubai die Olympiade machen möchte (bzw. sich ins Gespräch brachte), so ist die Skihalle selbst viel zu klein dafür und würde nicht für alle Olympia-Wintersportarten ausreichen.
Über den Sinn oder Unsinn einer solchen Anlage kann man lange diskutieren, letztlich benötigt sie aber eine Menge Energie, zumal die Halle auf gute -3°C herabgekühlt wird, während die Außentemperatur rund 35°C entspricht.



> Zitat von ruyven_macaran:
> Hmm - die Frage ist, ob man die gleichen Legierungen nicht entwickeln könnte, wenn man sparsame Flugzeuge entwickelt, ob die Medizin nicht viel bedeutendere Fortschritte machen könnte, wenn man das Geld z.B. in die Krebsforschung steckt und ob die direkten Forschungsergebnisse soviel mehr wert sind, als z.B. ein Verständniss unseres Klimasystems, wie sie kosten.


 
Tja, dadurch keimt die allgemeine Grundsatzfrage der Wissenschaft auf. Letztlich stellt man sich immer wieder die Frage des Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnisses und des jeweiligen Ressourceneinsatzes.
Die Frage ist aber nur, wer und vor allem auch wie bewertet man den jeweiligen Nutzen auf qualitativer Art? 

Gehen wir z.B. in das Gebiet der Medizin. Generell gilt die gesundheitsökonmische Auffassung, dass man mit höheren med. Kosten auch ein besseres Ergebnis (also eine bessere Lebensqualität) erreichen kann. Nur, wenn ich durch die Anwendung bestimmter med. Maßnahmen einem 60 Jährigen eine weitere Restlebenserwartung von 5 Jahren bieten kann, die aber deutlich teurer ist, als eine Maßnahme bei einem 80Jährigen, welche eine Restlebenserwartung von 3 Jahren bietet, was sollte man dann tun? Ethisch und moralisch gesehen sollte man beiden helfen, Krankenkassen und Gesundheitsökonomen sehen das aber u.U. nicht gleichbedeutend, da sie gewisse Relationen treffen. Dazu gibt es auch bestimmte Ansätze, wie man diese Relationen rein ökonomisch berechnen kann. Insb. in Skandinavien, GB und den USA gibt es da sehr spezielle Ansätze und Verfahrensmodalitäten.

Wenn wir in andere Wissenschaften gehen, wird man ähnliche Fragestellungen finden können. Wann ist eine Investition bzw. eine Aufwendung effizient und welches Ergebnis führt zu einem besseren Nutzen.
Ist es z.B. besser 1Mrd. in die Klimaforschung zu investieren, um Möglichkeiten zu entwickeln, wie man den Weltklimawandel positiv beeinflussen kann, auch wenn das Ergebnis erst in 50 Jahren zu spüren ist? Oder ist es besser 1Mrd. in die Entwicklung von umweltfreundlicheren Autos zu investieren (z.B. bessere Rußpartikelfilter, bessere Elektronantriebe, etc.), bei welchen die Auswirkungen bereits in ca. 10 Jahren zu spüren sind? - also quasi eine Auswirkung, welche wir selbst noch in naher Zukunft erleben können und deswegen das Ziel näher und greifbarer ist.

Insgesamt wirst du für jede Fragestellung unterschiedliche Antworten finden können, aber niemals mit einem eindeutigen Ergebnis, den wirklich alle Leute zugestimmt haben. Insofern wirst du immer gewisse Abweichungen messen. D.h. wenn du eine Umfrage machst, wirst du sehen können, dass viele Menschen unterschiedlich antworten werden. Jeder Mensch setzt die Schwerpunkte und sicherlich auch die Interessensgebiete auf andere Themengebiete.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Im Spiegel hat kürzlich der EADS Chef eine Art Kolummne verfasst, in der er Europa aufforderte auch bei Mond-Programmen mitzuwirken.
> Seine Argumente sind neben der Wirtschaftlichkeit (insb. auch Arbeitsplätze, wovon in der EU 250.000 Arbeitsplätze indirekt auf die Luft- und Raumfahrt fallen) auch die Unabhängigkeit von anderen L-u-Raumfahrtorganisationen sowie die allg. Forschung.


 
Die Menschen sollten endlich mal ihre Engstirnigkeit ablegen, wenns um die Raumfahrt geht.
Nur *gemeinsam* werden die Menschen das All erforschen können.
Als *eine* Menschheit muss sie auftreten, wenn sie nach Leben im Universum suchen will.
Auch wenn eine bemannte Marsmission sehr teuer sein wird, halte ich sie eher für sinnvoll als zum Mond zurückkehren zu wollen.
Wenn es der Menscheiht tatsächlich gelingen sollte, auf dem Mars Leben zu entdecken, und sei es auch schon seit Milliarden Jahren ausgestorben, dass ist es der sicherste Beweise, dass es auch woanders im Universum leben geben muss.
Viel Wahrscheinlicher ist dann auch, dass die Entwicklung von Leben ein normaler Verlauf in der Entwicklung eines Sternensystems ist, ganz gleich wie erfolgreich es sein wird.



DOTL schrieb:


> Allerdings, ein großer Teil der Forschung, welche im Rahmen der L-u-R durchgeführt wird, entstammt auch aus den Federn des Militärs bzw. der allgemeinen Rüstungsindistrie.


 
Das liegt daran, dass das Geld fürs Militär immer recht locker sitzt.
Im "sich gegenseitig umbringen" waren die Menschen schon immer sehr gut und daran wird auch immer als erstes geforscht, siehe Atombombe.
AKWs kamen später.



DOTL schrieb:


> Seit der Mondlandung tüftelt man in insb. England übrigens an dem Experiment der Kernfusion. Kurz gesagt, man möchte das nachspielen, was man tagtäglich auf der Sonne erleben möchte. Dadurch erhofft man sich neue Energieförderungswege.


 
Kernfusion ist eine schöne Sache, aber auch nicht ganz unproblematisch.
Wie bei allen Kernprozessen entsteht sehr viel Strahlung, Gammastrahlung. Das lässt sich nicht verhindern, weil Gammastrahlung nun mal die maximale Energie transportieren kann.
Man kann der Quantenphysik nicht beibringen, dass wir lieber 100 Pakete Infrarotstrahlen haben möchten als ein Paket Gammastrahlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Tja, dadurch keimt die allgemeine Grundsatzfrage der Wissenschaft auf. Letztlich stellt man sich immer wieder die Frage des Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnisses und des jeweiligen Ressourceneinsatzes.
> ...
> 
> Wenn wir in andere Wissenschaften gehen, wird man ähnliche Fragestellungen finden können. Wann ist eine Investition bzw. eine Aufwendung effizient und welches Ergebnis führt zu einem besseren Nutzen.
> Ist es z.B. besser 1Mrd. in die Klimaforschung zu investieren, um Möglichkeiten zu entwickeln, wie man den Weltklimawandel positiv beeinflussen kann, auch wenn das Ergebnis erst in 50 Jahren zu spüren ist? Oder ist es besser 1Mrd. in die Entwicklung von umweltfreundlicheren Autos zu investieren (z.B. bessere Rußpartikelfilter, bessere Elektronantriebe, etc.), bei welchen die Auswirkungen bereits in ca. 10 Jahren zu spüren sind?



In dem Fall lautet die Frage aber, ob es sinnvoll ist, 100 Milliarden in den sehr engen Bereich Raumfahrt zu investieren, wärend vieler Orts 6-stellige Beträge ausreichen müssen? Oder ob man das Geld nicht vielleicht etwas gleichmäßiger verteilen sollte?
Der Nutzen von Grundlagenforschung ist immer schwer abzuschäten, aber gerade deswegen muss man imho einen verdammt guten Grund nennen können, warum man einen Zweig so stark bevorzugt.
(und imho gibt es keinen. Schon rein vom Grundsatz her kann man sich nur wenig Forschungsprojekte stellen, die weiter von einem praktischen Nutzen entfernt sind, als welche, die sich fernab dieses Planeten unter einzigartigen Bedingungen abspielen  )

Insbesondere wenn man noch die internationale Konkurrenz berücksichtigt, dann zeigt die bemannte Raumfahrt ein Finanzierungsschema, wie man es sonst nur bei Rüstungsprojekten bei unmittelbar bevorstehenden Kriegen kennt. Das Motto "egal wieviel es kostet, es muss sein" scheint nicht weit weg zu liegen.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

Nutzen der Raumfahrt: Meinen Job zu sichern. 

Gruesse aus der ESA in Darmstadt


----------



## Kamino99 (23. Juli 2009)

Auf zum Atom.

Mal im Ernst:

Dass die Weltmächte jetzt anfangen den Mond wieder zu erforschen, finde ich net gut.
Wir sollten mittlerweile soweit sein, andere Planeten zu erforschen.

Ein gemeinsames Projekt zwecks Kostenersparniss, wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber jeder will eigene Brötchen backen und Vorteile kassieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Kamino99 schrieb:


> Ein gemeinsames Projekt zwecks Kostenersparniss, wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber jeder will eigene Brötchen backen und Vorteile kassieren.


 
Den ewigen "Ich will der erste sein" Gedanke kriegt man halt nicht raus.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht.



Hast du schon mal die Doku "2057-Unser leben in der Zukunft" gesehen?
Die Wissenschaffter Arbeiten bereits an einer art Lift,mit dem man in den Orbit kommt.Ein Metall was dazu  geeignet wäre wurde auch schon entdeckt.Allerdings dauert es glaub ich an die 20 Jahre dieses Metall herzustellen,wodurch der Bau geraume Zeit dauern würde
Es ist also möglich,wenn man sich soviel Zeit nehmen kann


----------



## Sash (23. Juli 2009)

dann erklär mal wie das gehen sollte.. so ein ding. ohne das es runterkommt, und das gewicht..


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2009)

@fresh_dumbledore
Danke.

Ich meinte eigentlich keinen Lift im herkömmlichen Sinn, so mit Liftboy und angenehm nervender Musik.

@Topic
Ich finde es nicht gut, dass man plant Menschen auf den Mars zu schicken, weil es nicht wirklich was bringt.
Die ISS hat sicher irgendwo Sinn, aber man sollte erst dann das "restliche" Weltall nach (intelligentem) Leben absuchen, wenn wir uns für unsere Welt nicht mehr schämen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Es müsste ja ein Lift sein, der bis in die geostationäre Umlaufbahn reicht, sonst wäre das nicht stabil.
Aber ein 36.000km langer Lift? 
Was ist mit den Druck- und Temeraturveränderungen bis dahin?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2009)

Die hast du ja auch bei einer Trägerrakete. Aber die Teile sind ja doch etwas ineffektiv.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die hast du ja auch bei einer Trägerrakete. Aber die Teile sind ja doch etwas ineffektiv.


 
Eine Trägerrakete wechselt aber von einem Verhältnis zum nächsten.
Ein Lift ist starr angebunden, seine Außenwand kann daher nicht unbedingt über den ganzen Weg aus dem gleichen Material bestehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

So, da ich anscheinend nicht der Erste bin, der eine so blöde Idee hat, habe ich was dazu gefunden.
Weltraumlift


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> So, da ich anscheinend nicht der Erste bin, der eine so blöde Idee hat, habe ich was dazu gefunden.
> Weltraumlift


 
Das fünfte Wort darin finde ich persönlich sehr gut. 

Tja, Kohlenstoffnanoröhren....
für viele ja der Wunderstoff für alles, für mich nur ein neuer Stoff für Lungenkrebs und Feinstauballergie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Es geht ja nur um die Theorie und nicht darum, dass wir morgen sowas bauen.

Und ob ich davon Lungenkrebs kriege ist mir bei meinem Zigarettenkonsum auch egal.


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Wer nach einer ökonomischen Rechtfertigung für die Raumfahrt sucht, wird wenig Erfolg haben.

Ebenso gibt es keine ethische Rechtfertigung, solange Hunger und Elend in weiten Teilen der Welt herrschen.

Die technologische Rechtfertigung ist auch auf tönernen Füßen, das meiste könnte günstiger auf der Erde entstehen.


Meine Rechtfertigung für die Raumfahrt ist die Natur des Menschens, die sich im kleineren Maßstab auch hier im Forum wiederspiegelt:
Unstillbare Neugier, die Neigung, sich aus der Masse zu erheben, die Begeisterung für das Besondere, gerade wenn der trockene Nutzen fehlt.

Diese Eigenschaften der Menschen sind weder gut noch schlecht, sondern prägen unseren bisherigen und zukünftigen Weg sowohl positiv als auch negativ.

Raumfahrt ist für mich auch ein Stück Zukunftssicherung. Weniger, weil wir mal eben morgen das Perpetuum Mobile im All entdecken, neue, bezahlbare Wohnungen oder billige Rohstoffe im All finden würden. Sondern weil sich mit der Raumfahrt der Mensch von der politischen und weltanschaulichen Zerrissenheit der Oberfläche unseres winzigen Planetens entfernt und die Chance bekommt, sich neu zu begreifen.

(man merkt eventuell, dass ich gerade nebenberuflich ethische Texte verfasse, sorry^^)


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> (man merkt eventuell, dass ich gerade nebenberuflich ethische Texte verfasse, sorry^^)


Das war ungefähr mein erster Gedanke.

Ich denke aber, dass wir uns im Weltall auch nicht besser vertragen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Es geht immer um das Unbekannte, das war bei Columbus so, bei Einstein und auch bei Captain Kirk. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass wir uns im Weltall auch nicht besser vertragen werden.


 
Nein, keine Art, die der Evolutions unterliegt, kann es sich leisten, langfristig auf eine schwächere Art Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Beim Menschen gibt es sowieso keine Evolution mehr.

Zu anderen Planeten zu reisen, finde ich aber mehr als unnötig, weil das für die Forschung kaum was bringt. Da wären wichtigere Dinge zu finanzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Beim Menschen gibt es sowieso keine Evolution mehr.
> 
> Zu anderen Planeten zu reisen, finde ich aber mehr als unnötig, weil das für die Forschung kaum was bringt. Da wären wichtigere Dinge zu finanzieren.


 
Beim Menschen ist sogar eine starke Evolution im Gange.
Einige Menschen reproduzieren sich, die vor 1000 Jahren nicht die Möglichkeit dafür hatten, es werden Gene vererbt, die nicht vererbt werden sollten.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

Tja, aber es wäre eine "Ausweichmöglichkeit", denn wenn die Menschheit es endlich geschafft hat die Erde zu zerstören und alles aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen, dann werden wir wohl umziehen müssen...

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Tja, aber es wäre eine "Ausweichmöglichkeit", denn wenn die Menschheit es endlich geschafft hat die Erde zu zerstören und alles aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen, dann werden wir wohl umziehen müssen...
> 
> greetz


 
Wenn die Meschen die Grundlage ihrer eigenen Existenz zerstören, dann haben sie es nicht verdient eine neue Erde zu bekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber so lange beim Antrieb nicht irgendwas in Richtung Warpantrieb (nicht festnageln) erfunden wird, bringt es nichts, wenn wir zum Mars fliegen, weil der nicht bewohnbar ist und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Abwesenheit von Sauerstoff.

Der nächste (vielleicht) bewohnbare (wenn nicht besetzt) Planet wird dann ja noch um ein Vielfaches weiter entfernt sein.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

Aber machen wir uns nichts vor quanti so einfältig sind doch die Menschen oder nicht?
Wir werden dann eventuell auf den Mars ziehen unseren Nachbarplaneten, da dort eig gute Bedingungen herrschen sollen...der Mond habe ich gehört, soll auch eine Alternative sein...

greetz


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Lies doch bitte mal den Post vor dir.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und es ist so nicht richtig, das Leben auf dem Mars auszuschließen ist oder gar unmöglich sei...

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Aber machen wir uns nichts vor quanti so einfältig sind doch die Menschen oder nicht?


 
tja, denk darüber nach.
Brauchen wir wirklich 20.000 Atombomben?
Reicht es nicht, wenn ein Land wie die USA oder Russland 20 hätten, wären sie dann weniger eine Supermacht (was für ein blödes Wort)?
Was ist da für Geld draufgegangen, von den diversen Flugzeugträgern der Amerrikaner rede ich da nicht mal und schon wird an der Nimitz Nachfolgegeneration gearbeitet.



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Wir werden dann eventuell auf den Mars ziehen unseren Nachbarplaneten, da dort eig gute Bedingungen herrschen sollen...der Mond habe ich gehört, soll auch eine Alternative sein...
> 
> greetz


 
Der Mond ist der kosmischen Strahlung ausgesetzt, weil es nichts Schützendes gibt, das müsste man alles machen, außerdem ist die Mondoberfläche dadurch schon selbst ein starker Röntgenstrahler geworden.
Der Mars ist eine Möglichkeit, aber mit heutiger Technik höchstens zu erreichen, aber nicht zu besiedeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Der Mars hat keine konstante Achse, d.h. er eiert. Den zu begrünen ist also unmöglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Mars hat keine konstante Achse, d.h. er eiert. Den zu begrünen ist also unmöglich.


 
Die Erde eiert auch gewaltig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Erde eiert auch gewaltig.


Hast wohl den falschen Thread erwischt.

Probiers mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ielle-un-anonyme-alkodroliger-thread-356.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hast wohl den falschen Thread erwischt.


 
Nö...
schon mal gefragt, warum es im Winter kalt und im Sommer warm ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Nur dass beim Mars der Wechsel von Sommer auf Winter "etwas" schneller erfolgt.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

Der Mars hat kürzere Sommer, aber dafür längere Winter...

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nur dass beim Mars der Wechsel von Sommer auf Winter "etwas" schneller erfolgt.


 
Das ist nicht tragisch, man muss auch den gesamten Planeten nicht konolisieren.
Entscheidend ist sowieso, wie man da Wasser hinbekommt.
Ohne Wasser kein Leben, ganz einfach.
Der Mars hat weniger Masse und kann deshalb die Atmosphäre nicht langfristig halten, besonders leichte Gase verflüchtigen sich schnell.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

> Jahreszeiten
> 
> Hätte Mars eine erdähnliche Umlaufbahn, würden die Jahreszeiten aufgrund der Achsenneigung ähnlich denen der Erde sein. Jedoch führt die vergleichsweise große Exzentrizität seines Orbits zu einer beträchtlichen Auswirkung auf die Jahreszeiten. Der Mars befindet sich während des Sommers in der Südhalbkugel und des Winters in der nördlichen Hemisphäre nahe dem Perihel seiner Bahn. Nahe dem Aphel ist in der südlichen Hemisphäre Winter und in der nördlichen Sommer.
> Staubsturm in der Syria-Region. Aufgenommen von Mars Global Surveyor im Mai 2003.
> ...



Dann wünsche ich euch dort viel Spass.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

Naja wir werden es eh nicht mehr erleben...


greetz


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

Auf dem Mars gibt/gab es nachgewiesen Wasser.Nur leider in Form von EisUnd habt ihr euch mal die Bilder vom Mars angeguckt?Von der Marsoberfläche?Da sieht es Arschheiß aus ist aber eher kalt


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Da sieht es Arschheiß aus ist aber eher kalt


Bis ca. -85°C ist auch eher kalt.


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Menschen ist sogar eine starke Evolution im Gange.
> Einige Menschen reproduzieren sich, die vor 1000 Jahren nicht die Möglichkeit dafür hatten, es werden Gene vererbt, die nicht vererbt werden sollten.


 
Wer Evolution im Sinne von "Survival of the fittest" nur auf Stärke oder herausragende Eigenschaften bezieht, greift zu kurz. Gerade ein großer Genpool ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung, damit eine Spezies überleben kann. 

Genauso ist es eine evolutionäre Stärke, wenn sich eine Spezies durch starke soziale Verbundenheit auszeichnet. 

Gerade weil die Rechnung blöde Eltern = blöde Kinder nicht stimmt, sondern es eher heißen muss blöde Eltern+blöde Kindheit+dumme Umgebung = blöde Kinder, kann man hier den Genen ein Schnippchen schlagen.

Natürlich überleben bei uns Menschen mit schweren genetischen Defekten eher als im Mittelalter, allerdings sind das oft auch Menschen, die eine Bereicherung darstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch dort viel Spass.


 
Wenn der Mensch den Mars durch den Einsatz von CO² wärmer macht, dann verändert sich auch das Klima und damit die Windverhältnisse.
Ist ja auf der Erde nicht anders.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wer Evolution im Sinne von "Survival of the fittest" nur auf Stärke oder herausragende Eigenschaften bezieht, greift zu kurz. Gerade ein großer Genpool ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung, damit eine Spezies überleben kann.


 
Aber eine Spezies, die aus minderwertigen Genen besteht, hat auf Dauer nicht die Chance, sich neuer Umgebung anzupassen und muss das mit Technologie wieder ausgleichen.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Natürlich überleben bei uns Menschen mit schweren genetischen Defekten eher als im Mittelalter, allerdings sind das oft auch Menschen, die eine Bereicherung darstellen.


 
Ich rede nicht von einem einzelnen Menschen, sondern von der Art als ganzes. Betrachte das mal mit den Augen eines Biologen oder Paläologen.
Genetische Defekte weiterzugeben führt dazu, dass sich dieser genetische noch weiter ausbreitet.
Sinnvoller wäre es, diesen Defekt so weitergeben zu können, dass er rezessiv wird und somit keine Gefahr mehr darstellen kann.
Eine Ausrottung dieses genetischen Defekts wäre natürlich für den Erhalt der Spezies am Sinnvollsten.

Das Leben als solches will nicht die maximale Intelligenz erreichen, es will überleben. Frag mal, warum die Insekten schon so lange existieren.
Genau, weil sie perfekt angepasst sind und auch über eine entsprechende Anzahl verfügen.
Der Mensch vermehrt sich inzwischen auch völlig unkontrolliert und das wird sein Untergang sein, sofern das nicht wieder in geordnete Bahnen gelenkt wird.
Eine natürliche Auslesung ist da die sinnvollste.
Niemand kann vorhersagen, was für Veränderungen mit der Erde passieren müssen, damit 9 oder 16 Milliarden Menschen ernährt werden können, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß, dass es deswegen zu Kriegen kommen wird.
Der Kampf um Nahrung und Rohstoffe wird der Grund für den dritten Weltkrieg sein.


----------



## Sash (24. Juli 2009)

und deswegen brauchen wir einen ausweichplaneten. nur das wir sowas zu spät erreichen werden, da wir bereits kurz vorm kollaps stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> und deswegen brauchen wir einen ausweichplaneten. nur das wir sowas zu spät erreichen werden, da wir bereits kurz vorm kollaps stehen.


 
Und da machen wir dann weiter wie bisher?


----------



## Sash (24. Juli 2009)

jo so siehts aus, oder hast du vom typ mensch was anderes erwartet?
edit: wie in china, wir brauchen eine strenge geburtenkontrolle und einen eltern-führerschein. schreit wieder nach kontrolle usw, aber nur so können wir auf dauer überleben. mom gibts fast mehr menschen wie ungeziefer. und das muss weltweit eingedämmt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> jo so siehts aus, oder hast du vom typ mensch was anderes erwartet?


 
Nee, aber genau deshalb darf er nie die Erde verlassen.



Sash schrieb:


> edit: wie in china, wir brauchen eine strenge geburtenkontrolle und einen eltern-führerschein. schreit wieder nach kontrolle usw, aber nur so können wir auf dauer überleben. mom gibts fast mehr menschen wie ungeziefer. und das muss weltweit eingedämmt werden.


 
Chinas Geburtenkontrolle wird sich als großes Manko in 30-50 Jahren erweisen.
Schon jetzt werden deutlich mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren, was aber alleine damit zu tun hat, dass Mädchen in China als weniger wertvoll gelten und daher nach der Geburt eher getötet werden als ein Junge. Es wird da solange weitergeboren, bis ein Junge da ist (Menschen können extrem grausam sein).
Die Chinesen werden es dann schon merken, wenn deutliche mehr Männer alleine bleiben oder es stärkeren Streit um die wenigen Frauen gibt.

Bei allem technologischen Fortschritt, den die Menschen machen, es geht letztendlich nur darum, dass sich ein Männchen und ein Weibchen vermehren, das ist der stärkste Trieb, den es gibt, stärker als der Überlebensinstinkt.


----------



## Sash (24. Juli 2009)

schön, aber trotzdem müssen dem wachstum einhalt gebieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal die Doku "2057-Unser leben in der Zukunft" gesehen?



Ich hab kurz rein und ganz schnell wieder weggeschalten. Wenn du mir sagst, in welcher Folge ~wo die Aussagen zum Luft kommen, würd ichs mir nochmal antun - lieber wären mir aber dahinter stehende Quellen.



> Die Wissenschaffter Arbeiten bereits an einer art Lift,mit dem man in den Orbit kommt.Ein Metall was dazu  geeignet wäre wurde auch schon entdeckt.Allerdings dauert es glaub ich an die 20 Jahre dieses Metall herzustellen,wodurch der Bau geraume Zeit dauern würde



Von dem Metall hab ich noch nichts gehört, genaugenommen wäre mir da überhaupt keine Fortschritte dieser Dimension bekannt. (Faktor 10 über allen bisher bekannten Metallen?)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es müsste ja ein Lift sein, der bis in die geostationäre Umlaufbahn reicht, sonst wäre das nicht stabil.
> Aber ein 36.000km langer Lift?
> Was ist mit den Druck- und Temeraturveränderungen bis dahin?



Ein geschlossener Aufzugsschacht ist nicht im Gespräch 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, keine Art, die der Evolutions unterliegt, kann es sich leisten, langfristig auf eine schwächere Art Rücksicht zu nehmen.





Fadi schrieb:


> Beim Menschen gibt es sowieso keine Evolution mehr.



Wie mans nimmt. Wir haben die natürliche Selektion der Individuen im Moment weitesgehend ausgeschaltet. Aber es gibt zum einen eine gewisse anthropogene Selektion (und natürlich den riesigen und hochdynamischen Komplex der kulturellen Evolution), zum anderen ist das eben eine Momentaufnahme: Mit zunehmender Zerstörung und damit abnehmender Leistungsfähigkeit unsere Ökosystems wird sich ein ganz erheblicher Selektionsdruck aufbauen.
(Wenn sich die Menschen im Rahmen der Verknappung wichtiger Rohstroffe wie Öl oder Platz nicht gleich selbst aussortieren)



Fadi schrieb:


> Der Mars hat keine konstante Achse, d.h. er eiert. Den zu begrünen ist also unmöglich.



Vor allem hat er auch sehr wenig Athmosphäre...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö...
> schon mal gefragt, warum es im Winter kalt und im Sommer warm ist.



Weil die Achse geneigt ist, sie eiert aber nicht (bzw. sehr wenig) - im Gegenteil, sie behält ihre Ausrichtung eben bei. Winter und Sommer entstehen dann, weil die Erde ihre Ausrichtung zur Sonne verändert und dass der Achse ziemlich Banane ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Chinas Geburtenkontrolle wird sich als großes Manko in 30-50 Jahren erweisen.
> Schon jetzt werden deutlich mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren, was aber alleine damit zu tun hat, dass Mädchen in China als weniger wertvoll gelten und daher nach der Geburt eher getötet werden als ein Junge. Es wird da solange weitergeboren, bis ein Junge da ist (Menschen können extrem grausam sein).
> Die Chinesen werden es dann schon merken, wenn deutliche mehr Männer alleine bleiben oder es stärkeren Streit um die wenigen Frauen gibt.



Das ist ein Problem der Kultur, nicht der Familienkontrolle.



> Bei allem technologischen Fortschritt, den die Menschen machen, es geht letztendlich nur darum, dass sich ein Männchen und ein Weibchen vermehren, das ist der stärkste Trieb, den es gibt, stärker als der Überlebensinstinkt.



Ohja... 
Dummerweise steht in einer Welt, in der nicht mehr 70-90% der Nachkommen vor erfolgter Fortpflanzung sterben, im klaren Gegensatz zum Überleben. (und zwar nicht nur des Individuums, sondern gerade auch der Art in ihrem heutigen Umfang)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Achse geneigt ist, sie eiert aber nicht (bzw. sehr wenig) - im Gegenteil, sie behält ihre Ausrichtung eben bei. Winter und Sommer entstehen dann, weil die Erde ihre Ausrichtung zur Sonne verändert und dass der Achse ziemlich Banane ist.


 
Die Erde eiert sehr wohl, dass das weniger mit den Jahreszeiten zu tun hat, ist klar, aber mit den Jahreszeiten wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, was für Auswirklungen das haben kann.
In 20.000 Jahren ist die Wega am Nordpol der bestimmene Stern und nicht mehr der Polarstern.
Wie sich das auch das Klima auswirkt, kann noch niemand genau sagen, aber es gibt auch genügend Theorien für die Eiszeiten und dass wieder eine kommen wird, steht außer Frage.
Da kann der Mensch noch so viel CO² in die Atmosphäre blasen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Mensch den Mars durch den Einsatz von CO² wärmer macht, dann verändert sich auch das Klima und damit die Windverhältnisse.
> Ist ja auf der Erde nicht anders.


Die Marsatmosphäre besteht zu 95,3 % aus CO².


Sash schrieb:


> wie in china, wir brauchen eine strenge geburtenkontrolle


Nur werden dann irgendwann mal fast nur noch alte Leute rumlaufen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem hat er auch sehr wenig Athmosphäre...


Das wäre ja vorerst mal egel, weil bis dahin vielleicht was erfunden wird, mit dem man eine passende Atmosphäre schaffen kann.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Erde eiert sehr wohl,


Aber das ist zur Zeit unser kleinstes Problem.

Sicher ist es möglich, dass wir den Mars irgendwann mal besiedeln können, aber das, was wir dafür alles brauchen, könnten wir ja gleich hier auf der Erde auch einsetzen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

Wie entstet überhaupt eine Eiszeit
Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Mach dich mal hier schlau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wie entstet überhaupt eine Eiszeit
> Kann mir das einer erklären?


 
Wenn du das kannst, kriegste einen Nobelpreis. 

Ich meine beim Mars die Dichte der Atmosphäre. Mehr CO² um die Dichte zu erhöen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Hat der überhaupt genügen Anziehungskraft, um die Atmosphäre zu behalten?

Wenn ja, dann sollte man doch gleich alles reinpumpen, was man braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hat der überhaupt genügen Anziehungskraft, um die Atmosphäre zu behalten?


 
Nö, sonst wäre ja noch Sauerstoff und Stickstoff da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Deswegen frage ich ja.

Und wie soll das Ganze dann funktionieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Was soll wie funktionieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Dass der Mars die Atmosphäre auch behält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dass der Mars die Atmosphäre auch behält.


 
Wenn ich das schaffe, kriege ich gleich vier Nobelpreise.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Und von mir bekommst du auch gleich einen.

Du hast ja behauptet, dass man die Atmosphäre vom Mars mit CO² anreichern soll, damit sich die Klimabedingungen stabilisieren.
Aber irgendwann sollte da auch noch etwas O² dazu kommen, den kann er aber aufgrund der niedrigen Anziehungskraft nicht halten.

Und wie weiter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Manchmal fühle ich mich wie Gott, bin es aber doch nicht. 

Tja, es geht erst mal darum, die Temperatur nach oben zu kriegen, damit weiteres CO² schmilzt, das an den Polen gebunden ist.
Wenn durch die Aufzeizung der Boden warm wird, sollten sich Gase daraus lösen.
Es wird ja vermutet, dass es untermarsische Wasserflüsse geben soll, eingefroren halt, die würden sich dann verflüssigen und auch Wasserdampf erzeugen.
Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre wäre super für den Mars.
Auf jeden Fall muss die Atrmospahre dichter werden, auch wenn das wieder Gase den Planeten verlassen.
Es muss für Nachschub gesorgt werden.
Aber der Nachschub muss vom Mars selbst kommen.

Noch ist keine Technologie bekannt oder auch nur der Gedanke daran, wie man die Masse eines Planeten vergrößern kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Ja, nur der Nachschub wird ja irgendwann versiegen und auch wenn wir eine Technologie hätten, die die Masse vergrößern kann, wäre es fraglich, ob es überhaupt noch Sinn hat, weil wir dann ja technisch so weit sein sollten, dass wir die Erde wieder reparieren.

PS:


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Man müsste mir dunkler Materie experimentieren, ist aber nicht ohne, weil wir nichts darüber wissen.
Genauso wenig sinnvoll ist es ein Mini Schwarzes Loche einzufangen und es im Zentrum des Mars zu plazieren.
Es müsste schon größer sein und das wäre ungeschickt für den Mars. 

Also brauchen wir eine Technik, die in der Lage ist, den Raum stärker zu krümmen als die Gravitation. 

PS: jo.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Nehmen wir mal an es gäbe etwas, mit dem man den Raum noch stärker krümmen kann, als mit Gravitation, dann wäre das ja stärker als ein schwarzes Loch und das wäre ja schon ein "kleines" Problem.

Da wäre es vielleicht besser, sämtliche Brocken aus dem Asteroidengürtel auf den Mars zu verfrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Erde eiert sehr wohl, dass das weniger mit den Jahreszeiten zu tun hat, ist klar, aber mit den Jahreszeiten wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, was für Auswirklungen das haben kann.
> In 20.000 Jahren ist die Wega am Nordpol der bestimmene Stern und nicht mehr der Polarstern.



20.000Jahre?
Im Vergleich dazu ist der Mars stabil und selbst die Milankovic-Zyklen der Erde unterliegen zumindest einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit. Der Mars torkelt einfach nur, und das auf deutlich kürzeren Zeitskalen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das imho eher ein Randproblem.




Fadi schrieb:


> Das wäre ja vorerst mal egel, weil bis dahin vielleicht was erfunden wird, mit dem man eine passende Atmosphäre schaffen kann.



Im Falle des Mars liegt das Problem eher im Athmosphäre behalten...
Schaffen wäre das kleinere übel bzw. ist nur eine Frage der Energie.



> Sicher ist es möglich, dass wir den Mars irgendwann mal besiedeln können, aber das, was wir dafür alles brauchen, könnten wir ja gleich hier auf der Erde auch einsetzen.



Hmm - ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass wir die Erde nicht ganz so weit ruinieren, dass die gleichen Techniken angewandt werden können. Der Mensch hat eine lange Geschichte von MIsserfolgen, was (gut gemeinte) Eingriffe in Ökosysteme angeht. Auf dem Mars ist das kein großes Problem, selbst ein extrem kaputtes System wäre da ein Fortschritt. Aber auf der Erde gibts eigentlich schon alles für ein hübsches Endergebniss (wenn man denn mal die Finger raushalten würde), da kann man imho mit Geoengeneering nur Schaden anrichten.
(Aber die Erde zu "terraformen" wäre dann wohl das ultimative Eingeständniss des eigenen Versagens.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, es geht erst mal darum, die Temperatur nach oben zu kriegen, damit weiteres CO² schmilzt, das an den Polen gebunden ist.
> Wenn durch die Aufzeizung der Boden warm wird, sollten sich Gase daraus lösen.
> Es wird ja vermutet, dass es untermarsische Wasserflüsse geben soll, eingefroren halt, die würden sich dann verflüssigen und auch Wasserdampf erzeugen.
> Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre wäre super für den Mars.
> ...



Äh - ich bins ja von der Menschheit gewöhnt, dass sie von Schiffbau über Nahrungsanbau und Schwerindustrie bis hin zur globalen Wirtschaft so ziemlich alles auf die Ausbeutung eines hochgradig endlichen Rohstoffes baut - aber für so verrückt, eine Athmosphäre auf die Ausbeutung schnell schwindender Reserven zu stützen, hab ich sie dann doch nicht gehalten.



> Noch ist keine Technologie bekannt oder auch nur der Gedanke daran, wie man die Masse eines Planeten vergrößern kann.



Bereits die physiklischen Grundlagen dürften auch jede weitere Arbeit in der Richtung zu nichte machen:
Materie ranschaffen? Zum Glück leb ich eh nicht mehr, wenn jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte, Masse in der Größenordnung eines Planeten quer durchs (labile) Sonnensystem zu schippern.
Materie erschaffen? Viel Spaß... E=mc². Benötigte m: Verdammt groß. E~m...
Physiker vor: Wird die Sonne über ihre gesamte Lebenszeit soviel Energie produzieren, wie für die Schaffung von soviel Materie theoretisch nötig ist? (Marsmasse=~1/8Erdmasse, zu erzeugender Materie also ~7Marse)


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass wir die Erde nicht ganz so weit ruinieren, dass die gleichen Techniken angewandt werden können.


Keine Sorge, das werden wir schon schaffen.

Ich meinte auch eher, dass es wesentlich einfacher wäre, auf der Erde ein gesundes System zu schaffen, als den Mars zu terraformen.

Durch sein torkeln wird das mit der Vegetation aber ein kleines Problem.

Man kann sich die benötigte Masse ja von wo anders holen, vielleicht ist das ja irgendwann mal möglich.


----------



## Sash (25. Juli 2009)

wissenschaftler haben mal gesagt es wäre relativ leicht den mars zu terraformen, nur dauerts jahrhunderte. und zwar so wie wir hier die umwelt ruinieren, durch abgase. man errichtet dort firmen, viele, die ihre abgase ohne co² filter voll rausblasen. dann errichtet man noch mehr industrieparks usw.. und dann baut man pflanzen an die von co² leben und es in sauerstoff umwandeln. nur wie gesagt, es würde zulange dauern bis die firmen es geschaft haben die temperatur so weit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Dann haben wir aber noch immer das Problem, dass der Mars den Sauerstoff nicht halten kann.


----------



## Sash (25. Juli 2009)

doch geht schon, dauert halt nur. die atmo muß halt erst aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Der Mars hat eine zu geringe Schwerkraft, um eine geeignete Atmosphäre zu halten.


----------



## Sash (25. Juli 2009)

die reicht aus. sie ist zwar leichter als unsere, aber soo leicht wie zb der mond auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 20.000Jahre?
> Im Vergleich dazu ist der Mars stabil und selbst die Milankovic-Zyklen der Erde unterliegen zumindest einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit. Der Mars torkelt einfach nur, und das auf deutlich kürzeren Zeitskalen.


 
Die Erde schwankt mehr als man für möglich hält, interessant ist ja auch, dass sie trotzdem so stabil ist, dass auf ihr höheres Leben möglich ist.
Was mich wiederum positiv stimmt, wenns um die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Leben im Universum geht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle des Mars liegt das Problem eher im Athmosphäre behalten...
> Schaffen wäre das kleinere übel bzw. ist nur eine Frage der Energie.


 
Und die Energie darf man nicht auf den Mars tragen, das muss der Mars selbst liefern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - ich bins ja von der Menschheit gewöhnt, dass sie von Schiffbau über Nahrungsanbau und Schwerindustrie bis hin zur globalen Wirtschaft so ziemlich alles auf die Ausbeutung eines hochgradig endlichen Rohstoffes baut - aber für so verrückt, eine Athmosphäre auf die Ausbeutung schnell schwindender Reserven zu stützen, hab ich sie dann doch nicht gehalten.


 
Tja, derzeit sind eben keine anderen Möglichkeiten bekannst, die Oberfläche eines Himmelskörpers zu erwärmen als den Effektt des Treibhauses.

Wenn du aber eine andere Idee hast, immer raus damit, ich will nur vier Nobelpreise haben, da sind noch mehr zu holen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Materie ranschaffen? Zum Glück leb ich eh nicht mehr, wenn jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte, Masse in der Größenordnung eines Planeten quer durchs (labile) Sonnensystem zu schippern.
> Materie erschaffen? Viel Spaß... E=mc². Benötigte m: Verdammt groß. E~m...
> Physiker vor: Wird die Sonne über ihre gesamte Lebenszeit soviel Energie produzieren, wie für die Schaffung von soviel Materie theoretisch nötig ist? (Marsmasse=~1/8Erdmasse, zu erzeugender Materie also ~7Marse)


 
Mit heutiger Technik geht es nicht, logisch und die Physik kann man nicht überlisten, irgendwo muss die Energie/Masse herkommen. Der beste Lieferant dafür ist entweder die Sonne selbst oder der Asteroidengürtel.
Mann muss auch nicht unbedingt das Volumen des Mars verändern, sonder "nur" die Dichte im Zentrum anheben.
Hochenergielaser könnten in der Lage sein, Materie bis zum Pauli-Prinzip zu verdichten.
Fermionen unterliegen dem Prinzip, Bosonen leider nicht, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. 
Schließlich ist die Quantenphysik offen für alles. 

Außerdem, die Sonne produziert die Energie ja auch nicht aus dem Nicht.  
4 Millionen Tonnen Materie werden im Inneren der Sonne pro Sekunde in reine Energie umgewandelt.



Sash schrieb:


> doch geht schon, dauert halt nur. die atmo muß halt erst aufgebaut werden.


 
Nö, kann er nicht, weil die Masse einfach zu klein ist.


----------



## insekt (25. Juli 2009)

Überlegt mal: Ihr wollt die Masse vom Mars soweit erhöhen dass er eine Atmosphäre haben kann? Das bedeutet gleichzeitig dass die Gravitationskraft die er ausübt sich erhöht. Das wiederrum bedeutet, dass das ganze Solarsystem auseinanderfliegt, da das Gravitationsgleichgewicht was sich im Laufe der Zeit soweit eingependelt hat, dass es einigermaßen stabil ist gestört wird.
Bedeutet für uns naiv gesehen: Hey wir werden von der Sonne weggezogen -> Keine Klimaerwärmung mehr!
Realistisch gesehen: Tod!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Überlegt mal: Ihr wollt die Masse vom Mars soweit erhöhen dass er eine Atmosphäre haben kann? Das bedeutet gleichzeitig dass die Gravitationskraft die er ausübt sich erhöht. Das wiederrum bedeutet, dass das ganze Solarsystem auseinanderfliegt, da das Gravitationsgleichgewicht was sich im Laufe der Zeit soweit eingependelt hat, dass es einigermaßen stabil ist gestört wird.
> Bedeutet für uns naiv gesehen: Hey wir werden von der Sonne weggezogen -> Keine Klimaerwärmung mehr!
> Realistisch gesehen: Tod!


 
Ich will dir mal etwas vor Augen führen, damit du merkst, dass deine Annahme, dass durch die Erhöhung der Marsmasse das Sonnensystem auseinander fliegt, etwas weit hergeholt ist..... 

Du weißt, dass der Jupiter verdammt groß ist?
Um einiges größer als die Erde.
Der Jupiter ist so groß, dass er so ziemlich alle größeren Kometen von den festen Planeten im Inneren des Sonnensystems ablenken kann.
Verdammt groß eben. Der Satur ist nur einen Tick kleiner, auch ein Gasriese.
Wahnsinn. 
Uranus und Neptun sind ebenfalls gewaltige Gasriesen....
Viel Massereicher als die Erde und der Mars zusammen.

So, und nun kommts... 
99% der gesamten Masse der Sonnensystems (*99%* ) sind im Zentrum unserens Sonnensystems anzutreffen und wird als Sonne bezeichnet.

Denkst du jetzt immer noch, dass die Vergrößerung der Marsmasse irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Planetenbahnen haben wird?


----------



## Sash (25. Juli 2009)

und ich sage immer noch, es geht. es dauert halt nur. klar, werden wir nicht mehr erleben, aber unsere urenkel vielleicht. wobei mir einfällt ich bräuchte mal ne frau um überhaupt an kinder zu kommen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher, dass es wesentlich einfacher wäre, auf der Erde ein gesundes System zu schaffen, als den Mars zu terraformen.



Das stimmt: Einfach mal drauf achten, dass man nichts kaputt macht.
Ein gesundes System (genauer: Das, worauf _Homo sapiens sapiens_ evolutioänr eingestellt ist) stellt sich dann von ganz alleine ein.

Aber das sind dann nicht die Methoden vom Mars.



> Durch sein torkeln wird das mit der Vegetation aber ein kleines Problem.



Hmm - ein gewissen Grundlevel dürfte sich mittels Technik sichern lassen. Taumeln ist nur deswegen ein Problem, weil es über Jahrhunderte+ (je nach Geschwindigkeit des Taumelns) für dramatische Unterschiede in den Temperatur- und Lichtbedingungen sorgt.
Das dürfte die Evolution der meisten Organismen im Keim ersticken - aber für etwas, dass Gewächshäuser baut, ist kompensierbar.



Sash schrieb:


> die reicht aus. sie ist zwar leichter als unsere, aber soo leicht wie zb der mond auch nicht.



Sie reicht für eine Athmosphäre, die an der Oberfläche ~0,5% der Dichte der Erdathmosphäre hat...
Das ist ein kleines bißchen zu wenig für irdische Organismen, um zu überleben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, derzeit sind eben keine anderen Möglichkeiten bekannst, die Oberfläche eines Himmelskörpers zu erwärmen als den Effektt des Treibhauses.



Äh - das Argument "alles andere funktioniert noch schlechter" war noch nie geeignet, um ein bestimmtes Handeln als erfolgversprechend darzustellen. Und wie die Menschheit fleißig am beweisen ist, führt es zu einigen Problemen, wenn man sich nach diesem Grundprinzip mit den Naturgesetzen anlegt.



> Mann muss auch nicht unbedingt das Volumen des Mars verändern, sonder "nur" die Dichte im Zentrum anheben.



Um seine Dichte bei konstantem Volumen anzuheben, braucht man ebenfalls enorme Mengen Materie.




> Außerdem, die Sonne produziert die Energie ja auch nicht aus dem Nicht.
> 4 Millionen Tonnen Materie werden im Inneren der Sonne pro Sekunde in reine Energie umgewandelt.



Ui - dann würde sie tatsächlich innerhalb von ~28 Millionen Jahren* die geforderte Menge Energie umsetzen, um den Mars auf Erdmasse zu bringen (vorrausgesetzt, man schafft es, diese Energiemenge wieder komplett in Materie umzuwandeln.).
Ist aber immer noch ein bißchen zu langsam für unsere Ansprüche. Aber wenn man mal hofft, dass so ein Energieumsatz nur von der beteiligten Masse abhängig ist, dann müsste das Zentrum unserer Galaxie die nötige Energie innerhalb von ~6 Jahren bereitstellen können - das klingt doch mal praktikabel. Müssen wir nur noch rausfinden, wie wir die Energie aus dem schwarzen Loch und zum Mars bekommen.



*: D.h. es könnte auch das doppelte sein. Weiß jemand, ob bei der Erzeugung von ?g Materie aus dem nicht auch die parallel entstehenden ?g Antimaterie durch E=mc² berücksichtigt sind? Oder braucht man die doppelte Menge der Energie, die bei der Zerstrahlung von Materie freigesetzt wird?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will dir mal etwas vor Augen führen, damit du merkst, dass deine Annahme, dass durch die Erhöhung der Marsmasse das Sonnensystem auseinander fliegt, etwas weit hergeholt ist.....
> 
> Du weißt, dass der Jupiter verdammt groß ist?
> Um einiges größer als die Erde.
> ...



Vielleicht nicht auf die Jupiterbahn.
Aber mir würde es ehrlich gesagt reichen, wenn die Erdbahn beeinflusst werden würde oder eine größere Zahl von Asteroiden ihren Gürtel verlässt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht auf die Jupiterbahn.
> Aber mir würde es ehrlich gesagt reichen, wenn die Erdbahn beeinflusst werden würde oder eine größere Zahl von Asteroiden ihren Gürtel verlässt...


Das ist kein Problem. Die ganzen Asteroiden verfrachten wir ja zum Mars, um seine Masse anzureichern.
Außerdem können wir die geänderten Gravitationsverhältnisse ja mit ein paar kleinen schwarzen Löchern ausgleichen (dann wäre CERN nicht komplett umsonst).

Dann korrigieren wir die Umlaufbahn der Marsmonde, dann torkelt der auch nicht mehr.

Es bleibt halt dabei, dass alles was wir dafür benötigen würden, um ein vielfaches komplizierter ist, als gleich die Erde zu reparieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt: Einfach mal drauf achten, dass man nichts kaputt macht.
> Ein gesundes System (genauer: Das, worauf _Homo sapiens sapiens_ evolutioänr eingestellt ist) stellt sich dann von ganz alleine ein.


 
Den zweiten "Sapiens" hat man inzwischen entsorgt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie reicht für eine Athmosphäre, die an der Oberfläche ~0,5% der Dichte der Erdathmosphäre hat...
> Das ist ein kleines bißchen zu wenig für irdische Organismen, um zu überleben.


 
Genau und der Mond hat keine Atmosphäre, er ist einfach nicht massereich genug dafür.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - das Argument "alles andere funktioniert noch schlechter" war noch nie geeignet, um ein bestimmtes Handeln als erfolgversprechend darzustellen. Und wie die Menschheit fleißig am beweisen ist, führt es zu einigen Problemen, wenn man sich nach diesem Grundprinzip mit den Naturgesetzen anlegt.


 
Um sowas anzugreifen, müssten erst völlig neue Technologien entwickelt werden, anders wird das sicher nicht machbar sein.
Leider werden neue Technologien immer erst für den militärischen Bereich entwickelt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um seine Dichte bei konstantem Volumen anzuheben, braucht man ebenfalls enorme Mengen Materie.


 
Jep, deswegen sage ich ja auch "Hochenergielaser". 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ui - dann würde sie tatsächlich innerhalb von ~28 Millionen Jahren* die geforderte Menge Energie umsetzen, um den Mars auf Erdmasse zu bringen (vorrausgesetzt, man schafft es, diese Energiemenge wieder komplett in Materie umzuwandeln.).
> Ist aber immer noch ein bißchen zu langsam für unsere Ansprüche. Aber wenn man mal hofft, dass so ein Energieumsatz nur von der beteiligten Masse abhängig ist, dann müsste das Zentrum unserer Galaxie die nötige Energie innerhalb von ~6 Jahren bereitstellen können - das klingt doch mal praktikabel. Müssen wir nur noch rausfinden, wie wir die Energie aus dem schwarzen Loch und zum Mars bekommen.


 
Das klingt jetzt depromiert. Ich finde die Menge, die die Sonne pro Sekunde an Materie in Energie umwandelt schon enorm und das ist nur das Resultat der Proton-Proton-Reaktion. Die Energiemenge, die von Materie-Antimateriezerstrahlung erzeugt wird, ist ja noch um ein vielfaches größer.
Im Zentrum der Milchstraße sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus, da wird´die gesamte Masseenergie eines Sterns innerhalb von nur wenigen Millionen Jahren abgegeben.
Oder man schaut sich Superriesen wie den Deneb an (super Wortspiel ), der in weniger als 30 Millionen Jahren seinen Masse3vorrat aufgebraucht haben wird, obwohl er 10 Mal massereicher ist als die Sonne.
Wer möchte ausrechnen, wieviel Masse dort pro Sekunde in Energie umgewandelt wird? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *: D.h. es könnte auch das doppelte sein. Weiß jemand, ob bei der Erzeugung von ?g Materie aus dem nicht auch die parallel entstehenden ?g Antimaterie durch E=mc² berücksichtigt sind? Oder braucht man die doppelte Menge der Energie, die bei der Zerstrahlung von Materie freigesetzt wird?


 
Äh, denk an den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik. 
Materie kann nicht aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden. 
Jetzt kommen die Quantenphysiker angelaufen und schütteln wehemend den Kopf, denn Materie kann sehr wohl aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden. 
Da kommt die Quantenfeldtheorie zum Tragen und die Eigenschaften des Vakuums.
So kann mehr Energie erzeugt werden, als von den einzelnen Komponenten hineingetragen.
Ist leider alles noch Theorie und mit dem LHC werden wir diese "Geisterteilchen" noch nicht nachweisen können. Dafür müssten wir einen Teilchenbeschleuniger haben, der größer ist als das Sonnensystem.   

Im ganz kleinen können wir ja schon Materie so hoch verdichten, dass sie das Pauli-Prinzip überschreitet. 
Sowas können sonst nur Neutronensterne und Schwarze Löcher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht auf die Jupiterbahn.
> Aber mir würde es ehrlich gesagt reichen, wenn die Erdbahn beeinflusst werden würde oder eine größere Zahl von Asteroiden ihren Gürtel verlässt...


 
Es wird keine Asteroiden mehr geben, wenn wir alles so hingeschlossert haben, wie wir uns das vorstellen.

Da könnte man auch die Frage stellen, ob es nicht sonnvoller ist, die Venus einfach auf die Bahn der Erde zu ziehen und sie dann zu terraformen. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem. Die ganzen Asteroiden verfrachten wir ja zum Mars, um seine Masse anzureichern.


 
So siehts aus, wenn wir mit dem Mars "fertig" sind, wirds keinen Asteroidengürtel mehr geben. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Dann korrigieren wir die Umlaufbahn der Marsmonde, dann torkelt der auch nicht mehr.


 
Die Marsmonde sind einfach zu klein, damit sie stabilisierend wirken können. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Es bleibt halt dabei, dass alles was wir dafür benötigen würden, um ein vielfaches komplizierter ist, als gleich die Erde zu reparieren.


 
Es ist deutlich einfach für uns, wenn wir uns zuerst zum die Erde kümmern würden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Die Marsmonde könnte man zur Not auch kombinieren.

Edit:
Das sieht jetzt besser aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Marsmonde könnte man zur Not auch kombinieren.


 
Und wo willst du die nötige Materie herholen, der Gürtel ist ja leer?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Der Mars hat ja zwei Monde. Die werden halt "einfach" zusammengelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Mars hat ja zwei Monde. Die werden halt "einfach" zusammengelegt.


 
Reicht aber immer noch nicht. 
Die Monde sind nicht wirklich Monde, es sind eher nur Asteroiden, die der Mars irgendwann mal eingefangen hat, daher haben die auch so eine ungewöhnliche Umlaufbahn und taumeln sehr stark.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann nehmen wir halt unseren mit, dann brauchen wir uns auch nicht wegen der Optik umgewöhnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den zweiten "Sapiens" hat man inzwischen entsorgt.



Echt? Der Neandertaler wurde wieder ausm Club geschmissen?
Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.



> Leider werden neue Technologien immer erst für den militärischen Bereich entwickelt.



Womit wir mal wieder bei der Ausgangsfrage wären: In welche Forschung sollte wieviel investiert werden?




> Äh, denk an den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik.
> Materie kann nicht aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden.
> Jetzt kommen die Quantenphysiker angelaufen und schütteln wehemend den Kopf, denn Materie kann sehr wohl aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden.



Dazu braucht man keine Quantenmechaniker, Einstein selbst liegt auch schon jenseits der Thermodynamik. So oder so: Wenn man Materie erschaffen will (was die Wurzel dieses Diskussionsteils ist), dann ist das der einzige Weg.



> Ist leider alles noch Theorie und mit dem LHC werden wir diese "Geisterteilchen" noch nicht nachweisen können.



Sure?
Ich dachte eigentlich, das wäre seit der Erzeugung von Antimaterie im LEAR bewiesen. (*nachles* - (Anti)materie aus einem Masselosen Photon, das reicht auf alle Fälle für unsere Zwecke. Da steht netterweise auch gleich E=2mc² dabei, wir brauchen also doch die Energie, die die Sonne 56 Millionen Jahren freisetzt. Eine Aparatur, die sie ausreichend fokussiert und die Antimaterie aussortiert.)



> Es wird keine Asteroiden mehr geben, wenn wir alles so hingeschlossert haben, wie wir uns das vorstellen.



Hmm - ich glaub das könnte wieder ein bißchen zuviel werden. (außerdem dürfte die Energiemenge, die zum manövrieren dieser Massen benötigt wird, auch nicht viel geringer ausfallen  )



> Da könnte man auch die Frage stellen, ob es nicht sonnvoller ist, die Venus einfach auf die Bahn der Erde zu ziehen und sie dann zu terraformen.



Also n zweiter Planet dieser Größe auf der Erdbahn wird ganz sicher das Potential für hochgefährliche Störungen mit sich bringen...


----------



## insekt (25. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du jetzt immer noch, dass die Vergrößerung der Marsmasse irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Planetenbahnen haben wird?



In dem Maße von dem hier die Rede war: Ja!


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt? Der Neandertaler wurde wieder ausm Club geschmissen?
> Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.


Nene, die gibts noch. Nennt sich bei mir Arbeitskollegen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ich glaub das könnte wieder ein bißchen zuviel werden. (außerdem dürfte die Energiemenge, die zum manövrieren dieser Massen benötigt wird, auch nicht viel geringer ausfallen  )


Wenn wir schwarze Löcher erschaffen und wieder vernichten können, braucht man nur mit deren Gravitation die ganzen Asteroiden auf den Mars zu lenken.
Das wäre dann aber die einfache Variante.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2009)

Wir müssen die Asteroiden nicht nur in Richung Mars lenken.
Wir müssen sie bis hinbringen und da ~sanft absetzen. Denn wenn sie mit einem deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß draufknallen, verändert dass die Bewegungsrichtung und die Marsbahn ist im Eimer.
Also: Asteroid selektiv beschleunigen, auf den Mars lenken, in Marsnähe abbremsen und sanft zu Boden fallen lassen.
Das ganze mit der Gravitation künstlicher schwarzer Löcher und bitte so, dass selbige keine anderen Planeten beeinflusst.

Ich weiß nicht - wenn wir den Plan so weiter entwickeln, muss ich den Thread aus der Wissenschaftsecke schmeißen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt? Der Neandertaler wurde wieder ausm Club geschmissen?
> Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.


 
Es wurden inzwischen einige Arten mehr gefunden, die man als Vorläufer des Menschen bezeichnen kann, daher hat man eine neue Unterfamilie im Stammbaum geschaffen, wo sie nun alle drin sind und aus dem Sapiens Sapiens wurde deswegen der "einfache" Sapiens.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Womit wir mal wieder bei der Ausgangsfrage wären: In welche Forschung sollte wieviel investiert werden?


 
Es forscht sich leider immer noch einfach, wenn es darum geht etwas zu erfinden, mit dem Zerstört werden kann als aufgebaut.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sure?
> Ich dachte eigentlich, das wäre seit der Erzeugung von Antimaterie im LEAR bewiesen. (*nachles* - (Anti)materie aus einem Masselosen Photon, das reicht auf alle Fälle für unsere Zwecke. Da steht netterweise auch gleich E=2mc² dabei, wir brauchen also doch die Energie, die die Sonne 56 Millionen Jahren freisetzt. Eine Aparatur, die sie ausreichend fokussiert und die Antimaterie aussortiert.)


 
Es geht nicht um Antimaterie, es geht um den Nachweis von Vakuumenergie und um das Teilchen, welche es überträgt. Diese Teilchen haben eine so hohe Energie (und daraus resultierende Masse), dass der LHC sie Aufgrund seiner Leistungsfähigkeit nicht nachweisen kann.
Hab mich übrigens vergriffen.  
Der Teilchenbeschleuniger muss "nur" so groß sein wie die Erdumlaufbahn.
Um Quantengraviatationseffelte nachweisen zu können, bräuchte man einen Teilchenbescheuniger, der in etwa den Umfang des gesamten Sonnensystem hätte (und das geht noch viel weiter als die Plutobahn).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ich glaub das könnte wieder ein bißchen zuviel werden. (außerdem dürfte die Energiemenge, die zum manövrieren dieser Massen benötigt wird, auch nicht viel geringer ausfallen  )


 
Eigentlich braucht es nur eine gewisse Startenergie, ähnlich einem Raketenstart, wenn das Raumfahrzeug im Orbit ist, nutzt es auch nur den Schwung, den die Erde Aufgrund der Gravitation bietet.
Daher gibts immer ein paar Umdrehungen um die Erde, bevor sie verlassen werden kann. 
Deshalb auch immer ein "Startfenster" die Planeten müssen in einer bestimmten Konstellation stehen, damit das Raumfahrzeug ein bestimmtes Ziel erreichen kann.
Eine Sonde muss dem Mars "hinterherfliegen" um ihn zu erreichen, sie abzusetzen und dann auf die MArsumlaufbahn schicken um dann auf ihn zu "warten" funktioniert nicht.
Raumfahrzeuge nutzen heute alleine die Anziehungskraft der Planeten und Monde aus um ihr Zielt zu erreichen, daher fliegen sie auch immer von Planet zu Planet um einen weiteren zu erreichen, einen direkten Flug zum Uranus oder so ist nicht möglich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also n zweiter Planet dieser Größe auf der Erdbahn wird ganz sicher das Potential für hochgefährliche Störungen mit sich bringen...


 
Nö, kann man prinzipell vernachlässigen, da die größte Masse eben im Zentrum des Sonnensystems ist und das ist bestimmend, alles andere ist einfach zu schwach um etwas zu bewirken.
Die Erde hat nur Auswirklungen mit ihrer Gravitation auf den Mond, einen anderen Planeten beeinflusst sie nicht, ebenso wenig wie der Mars oder der Jupiter das kann.
Man kann den Jupiter aus dem Sonnensystem entfernen und es würde die Bahnen der anderen Planeten nicht verändern.



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn wir schwarze Löcher erschaffen und wieder vernichten können, braucht man nur mit deren Gravitation die ganzen Asteroiden auf den Mars zu lenken.
> Das wäre dann aber die einfache Variante.


 
Wenn du auf die Schwarzen Löcher anspielst, die am LHC erzeugen werden (was nicht passiert), dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, sie sind nur im Quantenbereich existent und "verdampfen" in milliardenstel Sekunden.
Ich sag nur Hawking Strahlung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Asteroiden nicht nur in Richung Mars lenken.
> Wir müssen sie bis hinbringen und da ~sanft absetzen. Denn wenn sie mit einem deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß draufknallen, verändert dass die Bewegungsrichtung und die Marsbahn ist im Eimer.
> Also: Asteroid selektiv beschleunigen, auf den Mars lenken, in Marsnähe abbremsen und sanft zu Boden fallen lassen.
> Das ganze mit der Gravitation künstlicher schwarzer Löcher und bitte so, dass selbige keine anderen Planeten beeinflusst.
> ...


 
Man muss die Asteroiden schon vorher verdichten, dann zum Mars schleppen, dort ein Loch in den Planeten bohren und die verdichtete Masse reinwerfen. 

Wo willst du den Thread reinschieben?
Zum National Inquirer. 
Oder Galileo Mysterie?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wurden inzwischen einige Arten mehr gefunden, die man als Vorläufer des Menschen bezeichnen kann, daher hat man eine neue Unterfamilie im Stammbaum geschaffen, wo sie nun alle drin sind und aus dem Sapiens Sapiens wurde deswegen der "einfache" Sapiens.



"einige Arten mehr"?
Also mein Stand der Dinge ist eigentlich nur ein paar Jahre alt (und ich traue unseren Profs eigentlich zu, dass sie n bissl Ahnung von Biologie haben  ) und natürlich gibt es einige (länger bekannte) Arten, die als Vorfahren des modernen Menschen gelten.
Aber beim zweiten "sapiens" ging es ja darum, ob "neantertaliensis" eine eigene prallel zu "sapiens" entstande Art ist, oder nur eine Unterart.
(aber wie ich zufällig vor n paar Tagen an anderer Stelle gelesen hab, ist man wohl wieder von der These abgekommen, dass sich neandertaliensis und sapiens untereinander gepaart haben, was dann wohl für getrennte Arten spricht)




> Es geht nicht um Antimaterie, es geht um den Nachweis von Vakuumenergie und um das Teilchen, welche es überträgt. Diese Teilchen haben eine so hohe Energie (und daraus resultierende Masse), dass der LHC sie Aufgrund seiner Leistungsfähigkeit nicht nachweisen kann.
> Hab mich übrigens vergriffen.
> Der Teilchenbeschleuniger muss "nur" so groß sein wie die Erdumlaufbahn.
> Um Quantengraviatationseffelte nachweisen zu können, bräuchte man einen Teilchenbescheuniger, der in etwa den Umfang des gesamten Sonnensystem hätte (und das geht noch viel weiter als die Plutobahn).



Nun gut - den Teilchenphysikern geht es natürlich um weit mehr, als Materie. Die wollen die Mechanismen dahinter begründen. Aber uns geht es ja nur darum, Materie zu schaffen. Und wenn in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger, der nur Materie enthielt, auf einmal Antiwasserstoff nachgewiesen werden kann, dann ist das afaik nur mit einer geglückten Umwandlung von Energie (in dem Fall primär als kinetische vorliegend, vielleicht gar nicht als "echte" Vakuumenergie auftretend) in ein neues Materie-Antimateriepäärchen zu erklären.





> Eigentlich braucht es nur eine gewisse Startenergie, ähnlich einem Raketenstart, wenn das Raumfahrzeug im Orbit ist, nutzt es auch nur den Schwung, den die Erde Aufgrund der Gravitation bietet.
> Daher gibts immer ein paar Umdrehungen um die Erde, bevor sie verlassen werden kann.
> Deshalb auch immer ein "Startfenster" die Planeten müssen in einer bestimmten Konstellation stehen, damit das Raumfahrzeug ein bestimmtes Ziel erreichen kann.
> Eine Sonde muss dem Mars "hinterherfliegen" um ihn zu erreichen, sie abzusetzen und dann auf die MArsumlaufbahn schicken um dann auf ihn zu "warten" funktioniert nicht.
> Raumfahrzeuge nutzen heute alleine die Anziehungskraft der Planeten und Monde aus um ihr Zielt zu erreichen, daher fliegen sie auch immer von Planet zu Planet um einen weiteren zu erreichen, einen direkten Flug zum Uranus oder so ist nicht möglich.



Kleiner Denkfehler:
Die Raumfahrzeuge nutzen die Gravitation der Erde nicht aus einer Umlaufbahn um die selbe. Das z.B. Mondsonden&Apollo erstmal ein paar Umdrehungen geflogen sind, diente alleine technischen Kontrollen und ggf. Manövern. Die Fluchtenergie wurde direkt mittels Rakete bereitgestellt.
Die Gravitation selbst lässt sich nämlich nutzen - nur in Kombination mit der Eigenbewegung des Planeten im Rahmen eines Swing-By-Manövers. (wie bei den meisten Sonden ins äußere Sonnensystempraktiziert)
Aber: Actio=reactio.
Die Energie, die auf diese Sonden übertragen wurde, wurde der Bewegung der Planeten entzogen. Das ist bei n paar Tonnen Voyager kein Problem.
Aber wenn du 7/8tel Erdmassen beschleunigen willst, dann schmeißt du mit nem Swing-By-Manöver alles diesseits des Saturn aus der Bahn. (und da wir das Zeug nicht zu den äußeren Planeten bringen wollen, bringt uns selbiger rein gar nichts  )



> Nö, kann man prinzipell vernachlässigen, da die größte Masse eben im Zentrum des Sonnensystems ist und das ist bestimmend, alles andere ist einfach zu schwach um etwas zu bewirken.
> Die Erde hat nur Auswirklungen mit ihrer Gravitation auf den Mond, einen anderen Planeten beeinflusst sie nicht, ebenso wenig wie der Mars oder der Jupiter das kann.
> Man kann den Jupiter aus dem Sonnensystem entfernen und es würde die Bahnen der anderen Planeten nicht verändern.



Das halte ich für Falsch. Die Trojaner im L4 und L5 des Jupiters alleine werden (laut Wiki) auf ein Fünftel der Masse des gesamten Haupt-Asteroidengürtels geschätzt und an diesen Punkten können sich Objekte einzig und allein aufgrund der Gravitation des Jupiters und seiner Auswirkungen auf die Position der Sonne halten.

Derartige Gleichgewichte sind hochgradig empfindlich - schon allein weil Abweichung in beide Richtungen verstärkt werden.


P.S.:
Sollte ich hier einen Thread auf Galileo Mystery Niveau sehen, werde ich alles daransetzen, das ganze Forum zu schließen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "einige Arten mehr"?
> Also mein Stand der Dinge ist eigentlich nur ein paar Jahre alt (und ich traue unseren Profs eigentlich zu, dass sie n bissl Ahnung von Biologie haben  ) und natürlich gibt es einige (länger bekannte) Arten, die als Vorfahren des modernen Menschen gelten.
> Aber beim zweiten "sapiens" ging es ja darum, ob "neantertaliensis" eine eigene prallel zu "sapiens" entstande Art ist, oder nur eine Unterart.
> (aber wie ich zufällig vor n paar Tagen an anderer Stelle gelesen hab, ist man wohl wieder von der These abgekommen, dass sich neandertaliensis und sapiens untereinander gepaart haben, was dann wohl für getrennte Arten spricht)


 
Meinen Stand der Dinge kriege ich förmich zuhause an den Kopf geworfen, weil meine Frau Biologin ist und auch hin und wieder mit Anthropolgen labert, die wiederum von Genetikern beeinflusst werden.
Das Problem heute in der Forschung ist, dass man sich zu sehr auf die Genetik verlässt als nach anthropologischen Forschungen.
Wenn Genetiker erzählen, dass diese und diese Art einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben müssen, weil es die Gene so hinweisen, dann wird das als Gesetz angesehen und gehypt, anstatt nach einfachen Forschungen zu gehen, wie man früher Arten bestimmt hat (und auch Fossilien).
Wenn ich die Arbeiten der Kollegen meiner Frau Glauben schenke, dann gibt es heute sechs Arten von Menschenvorläufern. Nur eine Art hat sich letztendlich durchgesetzt (der Sapiens eben). Interessant ist auch, dass die letzen dominierenden Arten alle ihren Usprung in Afrika hatten.

Aber wenn ich mal wieder an der Uni bin, schnapp ich mir einen Anthropologen und quetsche ihn aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun gut - den Teilchenphysikern geht es natürlich um weit mehr, als Materie. Die wollen die Mechanismen dahinter begründen. Aber uns geht es ja nur darum, Materie zu schaffen. Und wenn in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger, der nur Materie enthielt, auf einmal Antiwasserstoff nachgewiesen werden kann, dann ist das afaik nur mit einer geglückten Umwandlung von Energie (in dem Fall primär als kinetische vorliegend, vielleicht gar nicht als "echte" Vakuumenergie auftretend) in ein neues Materie-Antimateriepäärchen zu erklären.


 
Leider wird man aber in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger niemals ein komplettes Atom erzeugen können.
Die Energie ist viel zu hoch für ein stabiles Atom.
Die Energie ist ja schon so hoch, dass Protonen zu Quarks zerfallen.
Die Energie reicht aber noch nicht mal annähernd aus um auch die Quarks in ihren Ursprung zu zerlegen.
Es gibt eine Reihe von Forschern, die davon ausgehen, dass innerhalb der Quarks eine sechsdimensionale Raumzeit existiert, aus denen die Strings gebildet werden.
Ein String ist daher eigentlich sechsdinensional, kann daher nicht unabhängig in einer dreidimensionalen Welt existieren.

Mit dem LHC, der eine Leistungvon 7 Teraelektronenvolt erreichen kann, sollte man alles bekannten Quarks nachweisen können, aber man bräuchte die Energiemenge, die die Sonne über mehrere tausend Jahre abstrahlt, um die sechs Quarks als ein einziges Quark erscheinen zu lassen.
Der Jet eines Superschwarzen Loches könnte das mehrere tausend Mal pro Minute machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkfehler:
> Die Raumfahrzeuge nutzen die Gravitation der Erde nicht aus einer Umlaufbahn um die selbe. Das z.B. Mondsonden&Apollo erstmal ein paar Umdrehungen geflogen sind, diente alleine technischen Kontrollen und ggf. Manövern. Die Fluchtenergie wurde direkt mittels Rakete bereitgestellt.
> Die Gravitation selbst lässt sich nämlich nutzen - nur in Kombination mit der Eigenbewegung des Planeten im Rahmen eines Swing-By-Manövers. (wie bei den meisten Sonden ins äußere Sonnensystempraktiziert)
> Aber: Actio=reactio.
> ...


 
Du klaust dem Planeten die Energie des Drehimpulses, was aber für unser vorhaben ja unwichtig ist, da wir die Asterioden zum Mars schleppen wollen und nicht den Umweg über einen anderen Planeten nehmen.

Und die mehrmalige Umkreisung der Erde beschleunigte die Raumfahrzeuge schon, es ging ja um die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit und auch um ein bestimmtes Flugfenster. Die Apollo Kapseln mussten mit einer genau definierten Geschwindigkeit den Mond erreichen, sonst würden sie vom Gravitationsfeld falsch eingefangen worden.
Was dann passiert haben die Amerikaner sehr eindrucksvoll mit zwei Marssonden gezeigt, die sie verloren hatten, weil die Berechnungen nicht stimmten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das halte ich für Falsch. Die Trojaner im L4 und L5 des Jupiters alleine werden (laut Wiki) auf ein Fünftel der Masse des gesamten Haupt-Asteroidengürtels geschätzt und an diesen Punkten können sich Objekte einzig und allein aufgrund der Gravitation des Jupiters und seiner Auswirkungen auf die Position der Sonne halten.


 
Der Mond hält sich auch im Graviationsfeldes der Erde, bzw. beide drehen sich um einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt.
doch was würde passieren, wenn der Mond plötzlich nicht mehr da wäre?
Würde die Erde dann in die Sonne stürzen?
Neine, es würde praktisch keinen Unterschied machen, da die Sonne der bestimmende Faktor im System ist.
Wenn du also die Asterioden nahe des Jupiters entfernst, dann stürzen die Monde auch nicht plötzlich in den Jupiter, da die Asteroiden einfach eine zu kleine Gravitationskraft haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Derartige Gleichgewichte sind hochgradig empfindlich - schon allein weil Abweichung in beide Richtungen verstärkt werden.


 
Man könnte das ja mal ausrechnen, was passiert, wenn man einen Planeten aus dem System nimmt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Sollte ich hier einen Thread auf Galileo Mystery Niveau sehen, werde ich alles daransetzen, das ganze Forum zu schließen


 
Das Geheimnis der Geheimnisse ist so geheim, dass man im Geheimen nichts darüber weiß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal wieder an der Uni bin, schnapp ich mir einen Anthropologen und quetsche ihn aus.



Tu das, bei uns hat man die quasi wegrationalisiert. (Dafür vermehren sich die Genetiker wie sonst was  )



> Leider wird man aber in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger niemals ein komplettes Atom erzeugen können.
> Die Energie ist viel zu hoch für ein stabiles Atom.
> Die Energie ist ja schon so hoch, dass Protonen zu Quarks zerfallen.



Äh - ich widerhole nochmal: Antiwasserstoff.
Ein Antiproton und ein Positron wurden erfolgreich erzeugt und nachgewiesen.



> Und die mehrmalige Umkreisung der Erde beschleunigte die Raumfahrzeuge schon,



Wie?
Sie beschleunigten vielleicht wärend der Umrundungen, aber nicht durch die Umrundungen.



> es ging ja um die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit und auch um ein bestimmtes Flugfenster. Die Apollo Kapseln mussten mit einer genau definierten Geschwindigkeit den Mond erreichen, sonst würden sie vom Gravitationsfeld falsch eingefangen worden.



Das hat aber nichts mit einer Beschleunigung durch die Erde zu tun.
Da geht es nur darum, überhaupt den richtigen Zeitpunkt für eine -wie auch immer geartete- Beschleunigung abzupassen.



> Der Mond hält sich auch im Graviationsfeldes der Erde, bzw. beide drehen sich um einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt.
> doch was würde passieren, wenn der Mond plötzlich nicht mehr da wäre?



Die Erde würde mit dem Impuls, den sie im Moment des verschwinden hatte, weiterfliegen. Sollte der Mond z.B. gerade nach dem zunehmenden Halbmond verschwinden, die Erde sich also auf die Sonne zu bewegen, würde sie ihre Bahn in Richtung Sonne verlassen.
Anfangs nur langsam -so schnell kreiste sie ja nicht um den gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt-, aber da mit jedem Meter Annäherung an die Sonne deren Gravitation stärker wird (wärend die Bahngeschwindigkeit der Erde und damit die Fliehkraft erstmal gleichbleiben), beschleunigt sich der Vorgang.



> Neine, es würde praktisch keinen Unterschied machen, da die Sonne der bestimmende Faktor im System ist.



Die Sonne mag der größte Faktor im System sein. Aber das ist ziemlich unerheblich, da sie auch ein konstanter Faktor ist. Solange alles andere konstant bleibt, kann aber eine Änderung eines noch-so-kleinen Faktors eine Auswirkung zeigen. Und da wir hier von konstant wirkenden (oder eben nicht wirkenden) Kräften sprechen, summiert sich so ein Faktor über die Zeit auf. Ohne Reibung, die eine Mindestschwelle definiert, ist es ziemlich egal, wie klein er ist - irgendwann wird er eine Auswirkung haben.
(und 7/8tel Erdamsse sind gar nicht mal so klein, verglichen mit allen außer den 5 größten Körpern in diesem System)



> Wenn du also die Asterioden nahe des Jupiters entfernst,



Ich weiß nicht, was bei dir Nahe ist - aber die, von denen ich Rede, sind über schätzungsweise 7000AE vom Jupiter entfernt... 



> Man könnte das ja mal ausrechnen, was passiert, wenn man einen Planeten aus dem System nimmt.



Hmm - ich glaub sowas müsste man simulieren. Immerhin geht es um die Bewegungen von 9-10 Körpern, die sich alle gegenseitig beeinflussen und dabei fortwärend ihre relative Position zueinander ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2009)

Na ja, du kannst nicht einfach nur ein paar Planeten nehmen, wenn du dir Rechnung korrekt durchführen willst, kommst du um die Monde nicht herum.
Außerdem, man darf die Gravitationskraft der Sonne einfach nicht unterschätzen.
Sie ist so stark, dass sie die Drehbewegung der Planeten abbremsen wird, bis zum Stillstand.
Dann wir ein Tag auf einem Planten exakt so lange dauern wie eine Umrundung um das Sonnensystem.
Bestes Beispielt hierfür ist der Mond und auch beim Merkur kann man es schon sehr gut beobachten.

Dass die Gasriesen noch sehr schnell drehen liegt an ihrer Masse, aber letztendlich werden auch sie zum Stillstand kommen.

Hast du mal einen Link zur Geschichte mit dem Antiwasserstoff und vielleicht auch eine Zahl zur Dauer der Stabilität? 
Ein Top Bottom Quark hat man auch schon stabil im Teilchenbeschleuniger gehabt, aber 10 hoch -16 Sekunden ist für mich nicht wirklich stabil.
Andererseits zerfällt es nach 10 hoch -23 Sekunden. 
(Kriegt man das eigentlich auch mit der -23 so geschrieben wie mit der 10²?).

Du bist nicht der einzige, der sich über die Genetiker beschwert, die die Arten alleine nach ihren Genen bestimmen wollen.
Mein Bruder ist da auch völlig genervt (er ist Doktor der Biologie).


Edit:
Kann das sein, dass wir ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst nicht einfach nur ein paar Planeten nehmen, wenn du dir Rechnung korrekt durchführen willst, kommst du um die Monde nicht herum.
> Außerdem, man darf die Gravitationskraft der Sonne einfach nicht unterschätzen.



Die Sonne hatte ich bei den 9-10 Körpern mitgezählt.
Die Monde nimmt man im Idealfall mit dazu, wenn man die Auswirkungen eines fehlenden Planeten simulieren wird, sollte diese Störung aber bereits so groß sein, dass kleinere Ungenauigkeiten im Modell untergehen, deswegen hab ich sie mal vernachlässigt.
Eigentlich aber auch egal: Ich wollt ja nur sagen, dass es zu kompliziert zum direkt ausrechnen ist. Wenn du noch mehr reinnimmst, sollte die Argumentation bestehen bleiben 



> Sie ist so stark, dass sie die Drehbewegung der Planeten abbremsen wird, bis zum Stillstand.
> Dann wir ein Tag auf einem Planten exakt so lange dauern wie eine Umrundung um das Sonnensystem.
> Bestes Beispielt hierfür ist der Mond und auch beim Merkur kann man es schon sehr gut beobachten.



Pluto ist ein besseres.
Beides ist aber ausnahmsweise mal ohne Belang, wenn man die Bewegung der Planeten betrachtet - die kreisen genau gleich, egal ob sie sich dabei auch drehen oder nicht. Da zählt höchstens das Gegenstück, also die Abbremsung durch die Wirkung der Planeten auf die Sonne.



> Hast du mal einen Link zur Geschichte mit dem Antiwasserstoff und vielleicht auch eine Zahl zur Dauer der Stabilität?



Ich vermute mal, dass du hier ein paar Informationen findest.



> aber 10 hoch -16 Sekunden ist für mich nicht wirklich stabil.



Nuja - "stabil" im Sinne von "kann man die Masse eines Planeten mit steigern" werden wir mit Antimaterie wohl so schnell eh nicht hinbekommen - jedenfalls nicht, wenn wir sie durch das Zerschmettern von Materie auf Materie zu erzeugen versuchen 




> (Kriegt man das eigentlich auch mit der -23 so geschrieben wie mit der 10²?).


 "²³" ist kein Problem (weil sie als einzige beide auf der Tastatur sind  ), für das Minus müsste man ASCII Codes bemühen.
Aber "^" hat sich als Symbol für "hoch" durchgesetzt - also einfach x^-23 und jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.



> Du bist nicht der einzige, der sich über die Genetiker beschwert, die die Arten alleine nach ihren Genen bestimmen wollen.
> Mein Bruder ist da auch völlig genervt (er ist Doktor der Biologie).



Hmm - Artbestimmer haben wir bei uns nicht so in dem Maße (da sieht eigentlich jeder ein, dass man mit der Genetik keine Artgrenze ziehen, sondern nur einen allgemeinen Verwandtschaftsgrad angeben kann), aber Entwicklungsbiologen, Evolutionsbiologen, Leute mit Medizinophilie, Pflanzenmutierer,...



> Edit:
> Kann das sein, dass wir ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen sind?



Hmmm - wir reden immer noch über einen potentiellen Nutzen der Raumfahrt, genauer: Über den einzigen, der bislang genannt wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pluto ist ein besseres.
> Beides ist aber ausnahmsweise mal ohne Belang, wenn man die Bewegung der Planeten betrachtet - die kreisen genau gleich, egal ob sie sich dabei auch drehen oder nicht. Da zählt höchstens das Gegenstück, also die Abbremsung durch die Wirkung der Planeten auf die Sonne.


 
Pluto ist eher ein schlechteres, weil der "Planet" offensichtlich nicht wie die anderen Planten entstanden ist, sonst würde er auf der gleichen Ebene zu finden sein.
Entweder hat Pluto echt Pech gehabt oder er ist ein entsprungender Mond.
Na ja, man kann sich darüber streiten, ob es nun ein Planet oder Mond ist, aber Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die äußeren Planeten alles Gasriesen sind, denke ich mal, dass Pluto nur ein Mond ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass du hier ein paar Informationen findest.


 
Danke für den Link.
Hmm, 20ns, immerhin.
Kann aber auch am Zeiteffekt der Relativität liegen.
Sowas kennt man von Myonen in der Atmosphäre der Erde, die eine viel längere Lebensdauer haben als erforscht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - "stabil" im Sinne von "kann man die Masse eines Planeten mit steigern" werden wir mit Antimaterie wohl so schnell eh nicht hinbekommen - jedenfalls nicht, wenn wir sie durch das Zerschmettern von Materie auf Materie zu erzeugen versuchen


 
Mit Antimaterie einen Planten zu mehr Masse verhelfen, stelle ich mir jedoch recht kompliziert vor.
Wie bekommt man die Antimaterie zum Planeten, ohne dass sie vorher mit Materie reagiert?
Und wieso sollte sie dann nicht mit der Materie des Planeten reagieren?
Was hätten wir davon, außer einem Gammablitz in unserem Sonnensystem?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - wir reden immer noch über einen potentiellen Nutzen der Raumfahrt, genauer: Über den einzigen, der bislang genannt wurde


 
Tja, welchen Nutzen gibts denn noch.
Wie sieht es mit dem Ionenantrieb aus?
Ist es sinnvoll zu erforschen, wie sich Pflanzen bei Schwerelosigkeit verhalten?
Oder der menschliche Organismus?
Sind ja beide nicht für Leben ohne Schwerkraft gemacht.
Interessant ist aber, wie sich Pflanzen bei größeren Schwerefleder verhalten oder schwächeren.
Man könnte dann Theorien aufstellen, wie sich das Leben auf solchen Planeten entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Sash (28. Juli 2009)

mit nem neuen ionen antrieb ist es möglich den mars in 39 tagen zu erreichen, setzt aber einen atomreaktor an bord des raumschiffs voraus. wollte ich nur mal loswerden.
und ah ja, das ding ist zwar schnell, nützt aber einem erst im raum was. hat zu wenig kraft um die erde zu verlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pluto ist eher ein schlechteres, weil der "Planet" offensichtlich nicht wie die anderen Planten entstanden ist, sonst würde er auf der gleichen Ebene zu finden sein.



Jup - als Beispiel für Planeten ist er nicht geeignet. Aber als Beispiel für die Verlangsamung einer Rotation durch Einwirkung von Gravitation/Gezeiten.
Bei Pluto ist nämlich nicht nur die Rotation des Mondes zum erliegen gekommen, so dass er dem Planeten immer die gleiche Seite zuweist, sondern umgekehrt reichte die Graviation von Charon auch aus, um die Rotation von Pluto bis auf "einmal/Monat" abzubremsen, so dass auch der Planet dem Mond immer die gleiche Seite zeigt.


> Mit Antimaterie einen Planten zu mehr Masse verhelfen, stelle ich mir jedoch recht kompliziert vor.
> Wie bekommt man die Antimaterie zum Planeten, ohne dass sie vorher mit Materie reagiert?
> Und wieso sollte sie dann nicht mit der Materie des Planeten reagieren?
> Was hätten wir davon, außer einem Gammablitz in unserem Sonnensystem?



Das Beispiel mit der Erzeugung von Antimaterie diente nur als Nachweis, dass es tatsächlich möglich ist, Materie-Antimateri-Paare aus nichts&Energie zu erzeugen. Im Beschleuniger war die Antimaterie da der eindeutige Beleg (denn Materie in dem Ding hätte niemanden wirklich überrascht  ), aber bei der Mars-Aufbereitung wäre sie natürlich der "Abfall". Für die Massesteigerung würde die zeitgleich erzeugte Materie verwendet werden.
(Aber vielleicht könnte man einen Teil der Antimaterie für einen größeren Mond verwenden. Der kann dann zu 100% draus bestehen und trotzdem die gleiche gravimetrische Funktion erfüllen, wie der Erdmond. Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass sich die Marsbewohner wünschen, dass nährkommende Asteroiden ihren Planeten anstelle ihres Mondes treffen, wärend Erdbewohner es gern umgekehrt hätten  )




> Tja, welchen Nutzen gibts denn noch.



Das ist die Frage des Threads, ich hab keine Antwort 
Alles, was über Erdorientierte Satelliten (und vielleicht noch ein paar Missionen zur Erforschung der Sonne) hinausgeht, erscheint sinnlos.



> Wie sieht es mit dem Ionenantrieb aus?



Man kann den Nutzen der Raumfahrt nicht mit einer Entwicklung erklären, die nur für die Raumfahrt von Nutzen ist 



> Ist es sinnvoll zu erforschen, wie sich Pflanzen bei Schwerelosigkeit verhalten?



Ich persönlich würde Fische interessanter finden, aber sinnvoll ist keines von beiden 



> Man könnte dann Theorien aufstellen, wie sich das Leben auf solchen Planeten entwickeln könnte.



Hmm - dafür bräuchte man aber vermutlich sehr lang andauernde, evolutionäre Experimente. Die Organismen, die man zur Zeit untersucht, haben sich rund 3,5 Milliarden Jahre lang auf "1G" optimiert - ich denke nicht, dass man da so ohne weiteres Erkenntnisse für das Leben im allgemeinen ableiten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup - als Beispiel für Planeten ist er nicht geeignet. Aber als Beispiel für die Verlangsamung einer Rotation durch Einwirkung von Gravitation/Gezeiten.
> Bei Pluto ist nämlich nicht nur die Rotation des Mondes zum erliegen gekommen, so dass er dem Planeten immer die gleiche Seite zuweist, sondern umgekehrt reichte die Graviation von Charon auch aus, um die Rotation von Pluto bis auf "einmal/Monat" abzubremsen, so dass auch der Planet dem Mond immer die gleiche Seite zeigt.


 
Die Erde hat den Mond ja ebenfalls schon so weit abgebremst, dass er einen Monat braucht um sich um sich selbst zu drehen.
Aber trotzdem bremst der Mond auch die Erde ab.
Klar, auch die Planeten haben eine Gravitationswirkung auf die Sonne und wenn mans genauer nimmt, kreisen die Planeten nicht um die Sonne sondern immer um einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt.
Die Mars Monde sind aber zu massearm um eine tatsächliche Wirkung auf den Mars ausüben zu können.

Anders ist das der Fall beim Jupitermond Io, der so dicht beim Jupiter ist, dass er förmlich durchgeknetet wird.
Aber auch Io brauch für eine Umdrehung um sich selbst exakt genauso lange wie für eine Umrundung um den Jupiter.

Bei Pluto-Charon fällt das halt sehr gut auf, weil die beiden eine ähnliche Masse besitzen.
Man stelle sich vor, Erde und Venus würden um einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt drehen und hätten einen Abstand wie Erde/Mond.

Berücksichten muss man natürlich auch, dass der Mond früher sehr viel näher an der Erde war als heute.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit der Erzeugung von Antimaterie diente nur als Nachweis, dass es tatsächlich möglich ist, Materie-Antimateri-Paare aus nichts&Energie zu erzeugen. Im Beschleuniger war die Antimaterie da der eindeutige Beleg (denn Materie in dem Ding hätte niemanden wirklich überrascht  ), aber bei der Mars-Aufbereitung wäre sie natürlich der "Abfall". Für die Massesteigerung würde die zeitgleich erzeugte Materie verwendet werden.
> (Aber vielleicht könnte man einen Teil der Antimaterie für einen größeren Mond verwenden. Der kann dann zu 100% draus bestehen und trotzdem die gleiche gravimetrische Funktion erfüllen, wie der Erdmond. Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass sich die Marsbewohner wünschen, dass nährkommende Asteroiden ihren Planeten anstelle ihres Mondes treffen, wärend Erdbewohner es gern umgekehrt hätten  )


 
Dass es Anitmaterie geben muss hat Paul Dirac ja schon 1928 vorausgesagt und heute weiß man, dass im Universum andauert Antimaterie entsteht.

Doch bisher ist noch keine Ecke im Universums bekannt, die tatsächlich aus Antimaterie besteht (man könnte das jetzt ausweiten und fragen, warum es mehr Materie als Antimaterie gibt).
Wäre doch auch ein interessanter Titel für einen Thread. 

Für die Gravitation spielt es keine Rolle, ob sie nun aus Materie oder Antimaterie erzeugt wird.
Doch interessant ist es schon, wenn ein Materieasteriod auf ein Antimateriemond prallt. 
Man müsste mal ausrechnen, welche Enrgiemengen dann freigesetzt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage des Threads, ich hab keine Antwort
> Alles, was über Erdorientierte Satelliten (und vielleicht noch ein paar Missionen zur Erforschung der Sonne) hinausgeht, erscheint sinnlos.


 
Auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht, aber anfangs geht es eben erst mal um das Verstehen an sich.
Das war früher nicht anders.
Doch warum sollte man dann am Weltall aufhören?
Weils zu teuer wird?
Die Entwicklung eine kleinen Atombombe, die in einen Aktenkoffer passt, halte ich für noch sinnfreier, aber dafür wird ebenfalls Geld ausgegeben und zwar mehr als das Seti Projekt bekommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann den Nutzen der Raumfahrt nicht mit einer Entwicklung erklären, die nur für die Raumfahrt von Nutzen ist


 
Was würdest du denn machen, wenn die Satelliten nie erfunden wären, weil beim Weltraum die Forschung beendet wird?

Die Erfindung des Lasers beruht auf eine Arbeit von Einstein, von der man sich anfangs auch keinen Reim drauf machen konnte, doch was würden wir heute ohne Laser machen?

Wieso denkst du, dass auch die Raumfahrt keine Erfindungen hervorbringen kann, die für die Menschen von Nutzen sein können?

Manchmal dauert es eben, bis sich kristalline Aluminiumderivate mit anamorphen Siliciumdicarbonat verbinden.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Fische interessanter finden, aber sinnvoll ist keines von beiden


 
Ich habe mal ein Experiment mit einem Hund gesehen, den man in eine Zentrifuge gesteckt hat, ähnlich einer, wie man sie auch für die Pilotenausbildung benutzt.
Auch recht sinnfrei, doch trotzdem interessant.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - dafür bräuchte man aber vermutlich sehr lang andauernde, evolutionäre Experimente. Die Organismen, die man zur Zeit untersucht, haben sich rund 3,5 Milliarden Jahre lang auf "1G" optimiert - ich denke nicht, dass man da so ohne weiteres Erkenntnisse für das Leben im allgemeinen ableiten kann.


 
Natürlich müsste man solche Pflanzen über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten können, aber genau das muss sein, wenn man andere Planeten kolonisieren will.
Man kann auf dem Mars zwar Treibhäuser bauen, die die Atmosphäre der Erde beinhalten, aber eben nicht deren Gravitation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht, aber anfangs geht es eben erst mal um das Verstehen an sich.
> Das war früher nicht anders.
> Doch warum sollte man dann am Weltall aufhören?
> Weils zu teuer wird?



Um auf meine ursprüngliche Argumentation zurückzukommen:
Wieso sollte amn an am Weltall anfangen, die Budgets zu vervielfachen?
Ich werde keinem Grundlagen-Forschungszweig sein Existenzrecht absprechen (nicht mal der Kernforschung  ), aber imho muss ein Forschungszweig besondere Argumente vorlegen, wenn er besonders viel Geld haben will.
D.h.: Weltraumforschung ja bitte. Aber bitte mit dem gleichen Budget, das man zum Beispiel in Forschungsschiffe investiert. (und da wurden in Deutschland von 93 bis 06 genau 56,4 Millionen in einen Neubau investiert. Klingt nach viel, aber so zum Vergleich: Columbus hat die ESA über 1,5 Milliarden gekostet, Deutschland ist mit ~22% an der ESA-Finanzierung beteiligt)



> Die Entwicklung eine kleinen Atombombe, die in einen Aktenkoffer passt, halte ich für noch sinnfreier, aber dafür wird ebenfalls Geld ausgegeben und zwar mehr als das Seti Projekt bekommt.



SETI gehört sowieso zu den preisgünstigen Projekten, weil es keine eigene Infrastruktur braucht - aber gegen die Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung militärischer Projekte kommt sowieso nichts an. (Naja - heizen mit 100€ Scheinen villeicht. Aber bei 50€ Scheinen wär ich mir nicht mehr sicher)



> Was würdest du denn machen, wenn die Satelliten nie erfunden wären, weil beim Weltraum die Forschung beendet wird?



Wie schon mehrfach in dem Thread erwähnt, kritisiere ich vor allem die bemannte und interplanetare Raumfahrt. Satelliten sind ja vergleichsweise günstig. (auch wenn ich so meine Zweifel habe, ob sie die günstigste Lösung wären. Kommunikation läuft mitlerweile fast wieder vollständig erdgebunden und für die paar zivilen Beobachtungsoperationen könnte man mit dem gleichen Budget, das in die gesamte Weltraumtechnik gesteckt wurde, vermutlich auch sehr bequem mit spezialisierten Flugzeugen erledigen. Letztere sind zwar prinzipiell ineffizienter, wenn es um globale Dokumentation geht - aber ehe ich eine ArianeV entwickelt habe, hab ich vermutlich den gesamten Globus für ein Jahrzehnt mit U2s im wöchentlichen Rythmus gescannt)



> Die Erfindung des Lasers beruht auf eine Arbeit von Einstein, von der man sich anfangs auch keinen Reim drauf machen konnte, doch was würden wir heute ohne Laser machen?



Die Arbeiten von Einseiten waren
- billig
- betrafen Gesetzmäßigkeiten auf der Erde (=wo Menschen leben)
(- Effekte, die stark genug sind, um spürbare Auswirkungen zu haben.)
_letzteres nur als Argument in Bezug die No3 der imho überfinanziertesten Forschungszweige_

Nichts davon trifft auf Raumfahrt zu 
Und es sind elementare Kriterien. Es ist etwas anderes, ob ich mir den Nutzen einer Forschung nicht denken kann, die sich mit meiner Welt beschäftigt, oder ob ich mir den Nutzen einer Forschung nicht denken kann, die sich mit meiner Welt beschäftigt.
Selbst die kühnsten Erkenntnisshoffnungen der Weltraumforschung würden uns nichts bringen - schon per Definition.



> Natürlich müsste man solche Pflanzen über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten können, aber genau das muss sein, wenn man andere Planeten kolonisieren will.
> Man kann auf dem Mars zwar Treibhäuser bauen, die die Atmosphäre der Erde beinhalten, aber eben nicht deren Gravitation.



Ich persönlich würde die Priorität ganz klar darauf setzen, diesen Planeten zu dauerhaft zu besiedeln, ehe ich mir über andere Gedanken mache. (ggf. inklusive der ~73% seiner Oberfläche, mit der sich 99% der Menschheit weniger zu beschäftigen scheint, als mit dem Mond)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Um auf meine ursprüngliche Argumentation zurückzukommen:
> Wieso sollte amn an am Weltall anfangen, die Budgets zu vervielfachen?
> Ich werde keinem Grundlagen-Forschungszweig sein Existenzrecht absprechen (nicht mal der Kernforschung  ), aber imho muss ein Forschungszweig besondere Argumente vorlegen, wenn er besonders viel Geld haben will.
> D.h.: Weltraumforschung ja bitte. Aber bitte mit dem gleichen Budget, das man zum Beispiel in Forschungsschiffe investiert. (und da wurden in Deutschland von 93 bis 06 genau 56,4 Millionen in einen Neubau investiert. Klingt nach viel, aber so zum Vergleich: Columbus hat die ESA über 1,5 Milliarden gekostet, Deutschland ist mit ~22% an der ESA-Finanzierung beteiligt)


 
Weltraumforschung ist einfach teurer als Forschung auf der Erde, liegt sicher auch daran, dass sich nur sehr wenige Firmen Technologien dafür entwickelt haben und sie meist aus der Ecke der Militärforschung entspringen (siehe EADS oder Boeing).
Würde der Preis für Rakenten sinken, wenn man sie am Fließband produziert?



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde die Priorität ganz klar darauf setzen, diesen Planeten zu dauerhaft zu besiedeln, ehe ich mir über andere Gedanken mache. (ggf. inklusive der ~73% seiner Oberfläche, mit der sich 99% der Menschheit weniger zu beschäftigen scheint, als mit dem Mond)


 
Das klingt jetzt ein wenig danach, dass du auch noch die letzen Ecken der Erde besiedeln willst.
Genau das halte ich für falsch, OK, die Antarktis zu besiedeln ist nicht wirklich logisch, aber wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld in Bohranlagen in der Antarktis gebuttert werden.....
Das schlimme ist, dass es letztendlich nur einem Ziel dient: Das Ausweiten der Rohstoffquellen.
Wobei uns das wieder in den Weltraum führt. 
Wie sinnvoll ist eine Bergbaukolonie auf dem Mond, wo man die Metalle direkt vor Ort abbauen und veredeln könnte?
Dass es heute noch jenseits der Technologien liegt, ist klar, aber frührer hatte man auch nicht gedacht, dass man auf dem Meeresgrund nach Bodenschätzen suchen kann.

PS: 
Kann das sein, dass wir die einzigen sind, die hier noch diskutieren?  

Gibt es sonst niemanden, der seinen Senf reinbringen will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde der Preis für Rakenten sinken, wenn man sie am Fließband produziert?



Pro Stück schon, aber insgesamt würde man mehr bezahlen und hätte keine Aufgaben 
Zur Zeit gehen die Tendenzen ja eher Richtung BDB - primitivere Technik, die kaum Entwicklung kostet und damit immer noch billiger bleibt, auch wenn die einzelnen Raketen ein merkliches Stück größer sein müssen, um das gleiche zu bringen.



> Das klingt jetzt ein wenig danach, dass du auch noch die letzen Ecken der Erde besiedeln willst.



Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass die Betonung auf "dauerhaft" liegt 
Im Moment sind wir auf dem besten Wege, die Lebensgrundlage für die Mehrheit der Menschheit auszulöschen.




> OK, die Antarktis zu besiedeln ist nicht wirklich logisch, aber wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld in Bohranlagen in der Antarktis gebuttert werden.....
> Das schlimme ist, dass es letztendlich nur einem Ziel dient: Das Ausweiten der Rohstoffquellen.



Arktis, nicht Antarktis 
Letztere ist durch das imho genialste Vertragswert der Welt geschützt.
Wer auch immer den Passus mit der automatischen Verlängerung in den AA-Vertrag eingebracht hat, verdient imho nen (Literatur?)Nobelpreis.



> Wobei uns das wieder in den Weltraum führt.
> Wie sinnvoll ist eine Bergbaukolonie auf dem Mond, wo man die Metalle direkt vor Ort abbauen und veredeln könnte?
> Dass es heute noch jenseits der Technologien liegt, ist klar, aber frührer hatte man auch nicht gedacht, dass man auf dem Meeresgrund nach Bodenschätzen suchen kann.



Imho ist keine Technologie wirklich sinnvoll, die darauf abzielt irgendwas von "woanders" nach "hier" zu bringen, um es zu nutzen.
Wir rennen Hals über Kopf in eine gigantische Energiekrise und werden in Zukunft genug Mühe haben, die zwangsläufig anfallenden Umwandlungen vorzunehmen, als das wir uns noch irgendwelche großartigen Transporte erlauben können. (Man kann machen, was man will: Aber höherenergetische Verbindungen wie sie alle naslang benötigt werden, brauchen einfach Energie für die Herstellung - da kann man noch soviel forschen, erster Hauptsatz Themodynamik. Und auch Eisen wird nicht mit gut zureden ausm Erz springen.)

Das heißt wir brauchen kleinskalige Kreisläufe, die Rohstoffe vor Ort recyclen.
Und "Ort" ist in dem Fall nicht unser Planet, sondern in vielen Fragen vermutlich nichtmal ein Kontinent. Oder auch nur Staat.



> PS:
> Kann das sein, dass wir die einzigen sind, die hier noch diskutieren?
> 
> Gibt es sonst niemanden, der seinen Senf reinbringen will?



hmm - vergrault?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pro Stück schon, aber insgesamt würde man mehr bezahlen und hätte keine Aufgaben
> Zur Zeit gehen die Tendenzen ja eher Richtung BDB - primitivere Technik, die kaum Entwicklung kostet und damit immer noch billiger bleibt, auch wenn die einzelnen Raketen ein merkliches Stück größer sein müssen, um das gleiche zu bringen.


 
"Primitive" Technik muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein, es geht eben heute auch um den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor und wenn ein Esel immer noch günstiger ist Lasten zu tragen als ein LKW, dann nimmt man eben den. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass die Betonung auf "dauerhaft" liegt
> Im Moment sind wir auf dem besten Wege, die Lebensgrundlage für die Mehrheit der Menschheit auszulöschen.


 
Das ist leider richtig, aber nicht nur, weil die Meschen immer mehr Rohstoffe verbrauchen, sondern weils auch immer mehr von denen da sind. 
Und es immer mehr werden. 
Ist ja schon fast eine Plage.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Arktis, nicht Antarktis
> Letztere ist durch das imho genialste Vertragswert der Welt geschützt.
> Wer auch immer den Passus mit der automatischen Verlängerung in den AA-Vertrag eingebracht hat, verdient imho nen (Literatur?)Nobelpreis.


 
Ich meine aber die Antarktis und nee, ich habe mich nicht verschrieben. 
Man hat mehr oder weniger schon eine Vorstellung von dem, was unter dem Eis sein wird (bei der Arktis wird man ja bald nicht mal mehr Eis antreffen können ).
Und nur weil es ein Vertrag gibt, der die Ausutzung untersagt, heißt das ja nicht, dass sich die Länder daran auch halten werden.
Ich denke da nur mal an den Ölschlamm in Kanada.
Dort stecken Milliarden Barrel Rohöl drinne, doch noch scheut man sich davor.
Aber nicht nur, weil es die Natur völlig zerstören würde, sondern eher, weil es noch sehr aufwendig udn teuer ist. Dafür ist das Rohöl noch zu günstig.
Warte aber mal 50-80 Jahre ab, wenns richtig knapp wird und 12 Milliarden Menschen mit Energie versorgt werden müssen.
Dann werde Verträge schnell mal entsorgt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho ist keine Technologie wirklich sinnvoll, die darauf abzielt irgendwas von "woanders" nach "hier" zu bringen, um es zu nutzen.
> Wir rennen Hals über Kopf in eine gigantische Energiekrise und werden in Zukunft genug Mühe haben, die zwangsläufig anfallenden Umwandlungen vorzunehmen, als das wir uns noch irgendwelche großartigen Transporte erlauben können. (Man kann machen, was man will: Aber höherenergetische Verbindungen wie sie alle naslang benötigt werden, brauchen einfach Energie für die Herstellung - da kann man noch soviel forschen, erster Hauptsatz Themodynamik. Und auch Eisen wird nicht mit gut zureden ausm Erz springen.)


 
Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Kunststoff zu verarbeiten ist günstiger als Metalle, einfach weil man weniger Temperatur benötigt.

Außerdem wird es immer schwerer an neue Erzlager zu kommen und wenn ich schaue, wie wenig Firmen es gibt, die die großen Erzvorkommen kontrollieren, dann kann einem schon der Angstschweiß entlang laufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt wir brauchen kleinskalige Kreisläufe, die Rohstoffe vor Ort recyclen.
> Und "Ort" ist in dem Fall nicht unser Planet, sondern in vielen Fragen vermutlich nichtmal ein Kontinent. Oder auch nur Staat.


 
Aber solange Recycling immer noch kostenintensiver ist als neu produzieren, wird sich daran nichts ändern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hmm - vergrault?


 
Sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube man sollte sehr zurückhaltend sein mit Prognosen, was uns die Weltraumforschung in ein paar Jahrhunderten an Nutzen bringt. Sowohl in positiver als auch in negativer Hinsicht.^^

So unsinnig, wie die Investionen zwischen verschiedenen Forschungszweigen verteilt sind (und auch innerhalb der Forschungszweige, man denke nur an Viagra und an Pestizid produzierenden Mais), so angreifbar ist der Erfolg der Zukunftsprognosen von seriösen Wissenschaftlern und Industriellen.

Ich sitze hier gerade an einen IBM-kompatiblen PC. Wieviel sollten davon im Jahr ursprünglich benötigt werden? Ein paar Tausend, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt.

Noch spannender ist es, wenn man die SciFi-Autoren von vor 40 Jahren liest. Da jagen die Raumschiffe durch den Hyperraum auf Kursen die der Großrechner auf Lochkarten ausgegeben hat und die dann per Hand in den Steuerungscomputer eingetippt werden...

Die Perspektive mag anders sein, wenn man auf einen kargen Forschungsbudget sitzt und sieht wie Affen und Offiziere in den Weltraum gepustet werden, um herauszufinden, wie man länger im Weltraum überlebt.^^

Tagsüber freue ich mich zumindest darüber, dass dank GPS jetzt auch 
Leute im Außendienst unserer Firma arbeiten können, die zwar tolle Fähigkeiten im Beruf haben, aber sich schon auf Parkplätzen hoffnungslos verirren können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine aber die Antarktis und nee, ich habe mich nicht verschrieben.
> Man hat mehr oder weniger schon eine Vorstellung von dem, was unter dem Eis sein wird (bei der Arktis wird man ja bald nicht mal mehr Eis antreffen können ).
> Und nur weil es ein Vertrag gibt, der die Ausutzung untersagt, heißt das ja nicht, dass sich die Länder daran auch halten werden.
> Ich denke da nur mal an den Ölschlamm in Kanada.
> ...



Der Trink bei der Antarktis ist, dass es nicht einfach nur eine Übereinkunft ist, die Natur zu schützen. Es ist ein uniliteraler Vertrag der die gesamte Nutzung und Aufteilung regelt.
Jeder, der der Meinung ist, den zu Fall zu bringen, gibt damit quasi auch seine Gebietsansprüche auf bzw. muss die auf anderem Wege sichern.
D.h.: Krieg.
In der Arktis dagegen gibt es gar keine Regelung, sondern nur die Frage, welches Stück mehr zu welchem Staat gehört und wer die Technik hat, es auszubeuten.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ich glaube man sollte sehr zurückhaltend sein mit Prognosen, was uns die Weltraumforschung in ein paar Jahrhunderten an Nutzen bringt. Sowohl in positiver als auch in negativer Hinsicht.^^



Ein paar Jahrhunderte sind eine lange Zeit in der heutigen Forschungswelt.



> (und auch innerhalb der Forschungszweige, man denke nur an Viagra und an Pestizid produzierenden Mais)



Das sind beides keine Beispiele für Grundlagenforschung vom Schlage der Raumfahrt.



> Ich sitze hier gerade an einen IBM-kompatiblen PC. Wieviel sollten davon im Jahr ursprünglich benötigt werden? Ein paar Tausend, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt.



Quantifizierbare Prognosen sind immer Heikel, das ist klar - erst recht quantifizierbare Prognosen in der Wirtschaft.
Hier gehts aber um qualitative und da wurde schon im 19.Jhd. erkannt, dass eine Maschiene mit den Fähigkeiten des IBM-PCs nützlich wäre.


----------



## Fabi-O (29. Juli 2009)

Habe grad in den Nachrichten gesehen, das das Trägerflugzeug des SpaceShipTwo den ersten Flug absolviert hat, finde das System sehr interessant: SpaceShipTwo ? Wikipedia

So sieht anscheinend die kommerzielle Nutzung des Wunsches, die Erde von oben zu sehen, aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Man wird immer aus alles versuchen Kapital heraus zu schlagen, sit völlig normal.
Früher waren Flufreisen auch sehr teuer und nur wenige konnten sich das leisten, vielleicht wird auch irgendwann der Flug zur Marskolonie normal sein.
Das kann niemand vorhersagen.
Abere bevor der Mensch einen Fuß auf einen fremden Planeten setzt (der Mond ist ja nur ein Mond ) sollte er erst mal die Rohstoff- und Bevölkerungsprobleme auf dem eigenen Planeten lösen.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Die ESA will ja auch in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft zum Mond.

Ansonsten kannich nur die Seite hier empfehlen: ESA Portal


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Sache kritisch sehe ist, dass jedes Land sein eigenes Ding durchzieht. Ich denke wir sind erst dann wirklich in der Lage die Raumfahrt wirklich sinnvoll einzusetzen, wenn alle Nationen dabei an einem Strang ziehen.



Mit der ISS gibt es ja durchaus schon einen Kanal, über den mehrere Nationen gemeinsam arbeiten. Außerdem ist es nicht immer schlecht, wenn sich verschiedene Forscher ein wenig Unabhängigkeit bewahren, weil es dann möglicherweise mehrere verschiedene Ansätze zur Erforschung derselben Sachen gibt. Es ist nicht immer gut, wenn man in zu enger Absprache miteinander versucht, Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen. Das kann manche Blickwinkel ausblenden, obwohl sie vielleicht für das Verständnis ganz hilfreich gewesen wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Mit der ISS gibt es ja durchaus schon einen Kanal, über den mehrere Nationen gemeinsam arbeiten. Außerdem ist es nicht immer schlecht, wenn sich verschiedene Forscher ein wenig Unabhängigkeit bewahren, weil es dann möglicherweise mehrere verschiedene Ansätze zur Erforschung derselben Sachen gibt. Es ist nicht immer gut, wenn man in zu enger Absprache miteinander versucht, Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen. Das kann manche Blickwinkel ausblenden, obwohl sie vielleicht für das Verständnis ganz hilfreich gewesen wären.


 
Entscheidend ist halt, dass die Länder nicht im Alleingang was erforschen wollen, sonder sie sich zusammenschließen.
Dabei ist es ja auch egal, wer wo forscht, ob nun deutsche Forscher beim MIT forschen oder Chinesen in Jülich, ist doch dann Nebensache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2009)

Die Chinesen forschen aber nicht auf der ISS, sondern planen ihre eigene Station.
Japan und Europa wollen zumindest eigene Personentransporter entwickeln.
Das macht unterm Strich 5 staatliche Programme, die alle das gleiche Ergebniss haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Was unnötig die Kosten erhöht. 
Die Menschen begreifen es einfach nicht, dass der Weltraum als eine Menscheit erforscht werden muss und nicht als Staat.


----------



## axel25 (7. August 2009)

Du träumst von einer Welt wie in Star-Trek oder?
Ich würde allerdings bevorzugen, wenn der Weltraum zwar zusammen erforscht, die einzelnen Saaten allerdings Kolonien unterhalten würden!

Und ich gebe euch allen recht, das das meiste Geld das für Raumfahrt ausgegben wird im Prinzip unnütz vergeidet ist. ruyven_macaran hat ja schon gesagt, man sollte sich erst auf die Umweltprobleme, sprich die eigenen, konzentrieren. Ich finde auch man sollte mal Geld für die Erforschung eines besseren, sparsameren, schnelleren, usw. Antriebbsystem investieren, um auf Lange Sicht die Kosten zu senken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Du träumst von einer Welt wie in Star-Trek oder?


Und was ist so verkehrt daran?

Wäre doch schön, wenn es wirklich so kommen würde und wir uns vorher nicht selbst ausrotten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Star Trek wird man sicher nicht haben, dafür ist der Mensch nun mal ein Gewalttier.
Aber in einigen Punkten sollte man schon zusammenhalten.


----------



## Vi77u (8. August 2009)

Ich finde, dass sich die Frage "Sind Gelder für irdische Zwecke sinnvoller?" nur bedingt stellt. Zwar werden die Regierungen der jeweiligen Länder hauptsächlich zur Kasse gebeten, aber die Ideen und Missionen sowie deren Ziele stammen nicht von den Regierungen selbst. Unternehmen, Universitäten und Institute bilden meist den Anfangspunkt solcher Missionen. In einzelnen Fällen sinds sogar Milliardäre. Denen steht es aber frei, wie sie ihr Geld verwenden. Selbst bei den Regierungen wird es schon heikel. Denn das eigene Volk selbst schreit ab und an nach Arbeit, Selbstverwirklichung und Nationalstolz. Auch Regierungen und Staatschefs konkurrieren untereinander, auch wenn Friede herrscht.


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

Wir sind (bald) Mond!

Raumfahrtprogramm: Die CDU will zum Mond - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

OMG.
Ich bin auch für ein Programm, Union und FDP auf den Mond zu schießen...


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> OMG.
> Ich bin auch für ein Programm, Union und FDP auf den Mond zu schießen...


Da zahl ich auch gern 10 Millarden für!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

"Investion in die Zukunft"
"Agenda 2100"
[/spam]


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Ich verstehe den ersten Absatz schon gar nicht.
OK, Arbeitsplätze schaffen, möglich, aber wieso Gefahren abwenden?
Welche Gefahren denn?

Die Regierung will Geld ausgeben, damit die Wirtschaft davon profitiert, etwas entwickelt, was nicht funktioniert und am Ende wird es dann eingestampft oder mehr Geld reingebuttert.

Siehe GPS Konkurrenz Galieo oder der neue Panzer Puma, der mit dem Airbus A400M transportiert werden sollte, leider ist der Panzer zu schwer geworden für das Flugzeug.


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Gefahren denn?


Falls Al Quaida eines Tages an einen Meteoriten herankommt


----------



## axel25 (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Gefahren denn?


Na, die Gefahr vor sich selbst
Man schießt die eigene Partei rauf.


----------



## Vi77u (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den ersten Absatz schon gar nicht.
> OK, Arbeitsplätze schaffen, möglich ...



Die Ausrede für alles: Es schafft Arbeitsplätze. Da kommt einem das Brechen. Von daher fühle ich mit dir. Ich verstehs auch nicht .


----------



## Folterknecht (13. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Teil dieses Threads durchgelesen und bin teilweise ziemlich überwältigt von der Kurzsichtigkeit einiger Leute. Raumfahrt und alles was damit zusammen hängt (militärische Nutzung mal ausgenommen) könnte eines Tages durchaus für die Menschheit als Ganzes wichtig sein. Ich möchte gar nicht lange argumentieren, daß wurde hier schon genug getan. Folgendes Zitat von Stephen Webb sagt eigentlich alles notwendige, zumindest nach meiner Einschätzung:

"A species with all its eggs in one planetary basket risks becoming an omelet."

-Stephen Webb


Gruß
Folterknecht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

Vi77u schrieb:


> Die Ausrede für alles: Es schafft Arbeitsplätze. Da kommt einem das Brechen.



Bin gespannt, wann Schwarz-Gelb entdeckt, dass der real existierende Sozialismus die ultimative Krönung dieses Prinzipes darstellte...



Folterknecht schrieb:


> "A species with all its eggs in one planetary basket risks becoming an omelet."
> 
> -Stephen Webb



99% aller uns bekannten Spezies sind an nicht-astronomischen Gründen gescheitert. In sofern sollte man die Umkehr von "survival of the fittest", sprich "...through natural selection" nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Folterknecht (13. August 2009)

@ruyven_macaran:

Wir sind die erste Spezies auf diesem Planeten die es selbst in der Hand hat, wie weit sie es bringt. 

Wir können uns natürlich weiterhin so tun als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres als die mexikanische Grippe, den Tod von Michael Jackson und Haartracht von David Beckham.

Mir schwebt allerdings sinnvolleres vor, wie z.B. jeweils 1-3% des BSP der führenden 15 Industriestaaten in Fusions/Ernergie und Weltraumforschung/Beobachtung zu stecken. Da hätten, wenn man es richtig anpackt, auch Entwicklungsländer was davon.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Tuvalis soviel erträglicher finden, dass sie absaufen, wenn es mit Satellitenfotos in 1cm Auflösung dokumentiert wird.
Wir haben ganz sicher größere Probleme, als ne Erkältung, Fußball und Pop-Stars (bei letzterem bin ich mir nicht so sicher  ), aber die lösen wir auch nicht, in dem wir richtig Mond gucken, wärend um uns herum Elend herscht. Die mit Abstand größte Bedrohung für die menschliche Zivilisation und ggf. sogar Homo sapiens als Art ist die menschliche Zivilisation selbst, da kommen Himmelskörper nicht mal im entferntesten ran.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2009)

Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein herannahender Globalkiller rechtzeitig entdeckt wird, sehr gering.

Da wäre es besser, wenn manche Satelliten in die andere Richtung überwachen würden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Wir sind die erste Spezies auf diesem Planeten die es selbst in der Hand hat, wie weit sie es bringt.


 
Wir sind die erste und einzige Spezies auf diesem Planeten, die sich dessen bewusst ist, dass das Leben endlich ist.
Was wir in diesem zeitlich begrenzem Leben mit eben diesem anstellen, ist sicher entscheidend für den Fortbehalt der Spezies Homo Sapiens, aber nicht für den Fortbestand des Planeten dessen Name Erde ist.



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Wir können uns natürlich weiterhin so tun als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres als die mexikanische Grippe, den Tod von Michael Jackson und Haartracht von David Beckham.


 
Ich denke mal, dass es ausreichend ist, wenn eine kleine Gruppe Menschen sowas macht. 
Anhand des Ausuferns des Dokufernsehens kann man daraus schließen, dass dem Menschen nichts mehr interessiert als wie denn der andere Lebt.
Bei Unfällen auf der Autobahn (oder wo auch immer) kommt es grundsätzlich zum Stau, aber nicht der Sichereheit wegen, sondern weil geguckt wird.



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Mir schwebt allerdings sinnvolleres vor, wie z.B. jeweils 1-3% des BSP der führenden 15 Industriestaaten in Fusions/Ernergie und Weltraumforschung/Beobachtung zu stecken. Da hätten, wenn man es richtig anpackt, auch Entwicklungsländer was davon.


 
Tja, aber mit der Forschung von Fusionstechnik oder Solaranlagen und Stromleitungen verdient man leider kein Geld und nur darum geht es den meisten Menschen.
Solange man mit Waffen mehr Geld verdienen kann als mit Waschmaschinen wird sich das auch nicht ändern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die mit Abstand größte Bedrohung für die menschliche Zivilisation und ggf. sogar Homo sapiens als Art ist die menschliche Zivilisation selbst, da kommen Himmelskörper nicht mal im entferntesten ran.


 
Die mit Abstand größte Bedrohung der Menschheit sehe ich in der Ausbreitung der Menscheit.
Das Ernährungsproblem und die Bereitstellung von Rohstoffen werden Kriege auslösen, die es noch nie gegeben hat.



Fadi schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein herannahender Globalkiller rechtzeitig entdeckt wird, sehr gering.
> 
> Da wäre es besser, wenn manche Satelliten in die andere Richtung überwachen würden.


 
Einen globalen Killer gab es immer wieder und immer wieder hat es dem Leben nur eine neue Richtung gegeben, auslöschen kann man es nicht.
Nur die Sonne selbst kann das Leben auf der Erde komplett auslöschen.

Na ja, Überwachungssatelliten sind sicher nicht unbedingt in der Lage den Weltraum zu überwachen, dafür sind sie nicht gebaut.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

Leider müssen wir das machen,weil wir ja unser Planeten ja zerstören werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

Naja. Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge werden wir den Planeten nicht mehr komplett unbewohnbar machen (wie in den 60-80ern) geplant, sondern nur die Leistungsfähigkeit seiner Ökosphäre dramatisch herabsetzen.
Dadurch mag die Weltbevölkerung vielleicht um ettliche dutzend-100 Millionen reduziert werden und die Lebensqualität für die restlichen passt sich automatisch an das verträgliche (niedrige) Niveau an - aber das ist immer noch weitaus mehr, als die Raumfahrttechnik in absehbarer Zeit erreichen kann.
Die Aussiedlung mehrerer Milliarden Menschen auf Planeten, deren Lebensbedingungen besser als auf der zukünftigen Erde sind, dürfte auf Jahrhunderte hinweg utopisch bleiben - müsste als "bessere Alternative" aber innerhalb von Jahrzehnten zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Folterknecht (6. September 2009)

Von Aussiedlung hab ich zumindest nicht gesprochen, ich dachte eher an ein weiteres Standbein. Wobei ich natürlich gelegentlich den Impuls verspüre einige Exemplare Mensch zum Mond zu schießen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

Ein weiteres Standbein haben wir nur nötig, wenn wir die vollständige Zerstörung des ersten planen - das bekommt man so leicht nicht hin.
Selbst der oft befürchte Asteroid löscht nicht alles Leben aus und gute Bunker sind verfügbar.
Unsere Zukunft wird aber eher Mad Max (für Teile der Welt auch Waterworld) gleichen, denn Fallout oder Schleichfahrt. (und selbst da lässt es sich auf der Erde noch besser leben, als auf dem Mars)


----------



## N1lle (7. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Standbein haben wir nur nötig, wenn wir die vollständige Zerstörung des ersten planen - das bekommt man so leicht nicht hin.
> Selbst der oft befürchte Asteroid löscht nicht alles Leben aus und gute Bunker sind verfügbar.
> Unsere Zukunft wird aber eher Mad Max (für Teile der Welt auch Waterworld) gleichen, denn Fallout oder Schleichfahrt. (und selbst da lässt es sich auf der Erde noch besser leben, als auf dem Mars)



nich auch Aquanox mäßig???


----------



## axel25 (7. September 2009)

Eigentlich hat die Menschheit doch die Technologie für den Warpantrieb, oder?
Antimaterie-Speicherung wird gerade (in Deutschland) erforscht. Demnach könnten wir doch demnächst Warp-Schife bauen. Wie früher, einfach nur ausprobieren ob es geht. Ratten hochschießen, z-B.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Wie willst du denn Antimaterie speichern? 
Erst mal muss sie erzeigt werden, dafür ist aber mehr Energie nötig als du nachher als Antimaterie haben wirst, also ein schweres Verlustgeschäft.
Und ein paar Kilo Antimaterie einzulagern für spätere Raumflüge ist auch nicht gerade geschickt.
Da bekommt der Ausdruck "Supergau" eine völlig neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. September 2009)

Na komm schon, schießen wir ein paar Ratten mit Warp 9 in den Orbit.

Auch der Warpantrieb würde nicht sonderlich viel bringen, da wir dann ja keinen Plan haben, wo wir hinfliegen.

Und was sollten wir dann dort überhaupt machen?
Kurz "hallo" sagen und wieder heim, plus minus zwei Lichtjahre?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> nich auch Aquanox mäßig???



Nein, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass unsere Zukunft nicht Bonbonfahren gehalten ist und wir unser ganzes Leben in einer Blechbüchse verbringen, die sich in alle Richtungen ohne Rücksicht auf die Gesetze der Strömungsleere bewegen kann, ohne jemals einen Fuß in ein anderes Objekt zu setzen oder direkt einem Menschen zu begegnen.

Für die etwas realistischeren Elemente in Aquanox, die man mit der Lupe suchen muss: Siehe Schleichfahrt.




axel25 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat die Menschheit doch die Technologie für den Warpantrieb, oder?



Eigentlich wäre mir nicht bekannt, das wir irgend eine der vielen dafür benötigten Technologien oder auch nur die Theorie für 90% davon haben.



> Antimaterie-Speicherung wird gerade (in Deutschland) erforscht. Demnach könnten wir doch demnächst Warp-Schife bauen.



Ich glaube, zwischen der Forschung an einem Speichersystem und einem funktionierenden Antrieb zuzüglich Sprit und Vehikel liegt noch ein gewisser Abstand.
Z.B. führte die Forschung nach einem Speichersystem für Gase schon vor einigen 10.000, möglicherweise 100.000 Jahren zum Lederbalg.
Auf ein Konzept für die vollständige Umstellung des Individualverkehrs auf Wasserstoff und Brennstoffzelle warten wir aber immer noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Na komm schon, schießen wir ein paar Ratten mit Warp 9 in den Orbit.
> 
> Auch der Warpantrieb würde nicht sonderlich viel bringen, da wir dann ja keinen Plan haben, wo wir hinfliegen.
> 
> ...


 
Interessant ist ja die Frage, wie lange braucht man um das Universum zu durchqueren, wenn man annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat?
Bzw. was ist, wenn man tatsächlich Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat, wie sieht es dann aus?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. September 2009)

Da wäre es interessanter was man am Ende des Universums sieht.
Nichts kann man ja nicht sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Da wäre es interessanter was man am Ende des Universums sieht.
> Nichts kann man ja nicht sehen.


 
Da hockt Gott und langweilt sich gerade, futtert billige Chips von Aldi und hat gerade sein Klo wieder vollgeschissen, weil er ja keine Frau hat, die sauber macht.


----------



## Mexxim (7. September 2009)

Bzw. zu "sehen" ob es überhaupt ein sogenanntes "Ende" gibt ...

Forscher behaupten, wir kennen ca. 5% des Weltalls, was ist wenn sich diese 5% als 0,000000000000000000000001% rausstellen?

Möglich ist dies in diesem fall schon..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Na ja, überschaubar ist das Universum ja schon, mit Fernrohren blickt man ja nicht nur auf Galaxien, die 13 Milliarden Lichtjahre weit weg sind, sondern auch so alt sind.


----------



## thysol (7. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja die Frage, wie lange braucht man um das Universum zu durchqueren, wenn man annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat?
> Bzw. was ist, wenn man tatsächlich Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat, wie sieht es dann aus?



Da muss man um sowas zu berechnen Einstein's Relativitaetstheorie mit einbeziehen. Soweit wie ich weiss wuerde es fuer den der mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit dass Universum durchquert viel kuerzer vorkommen als fuer uns auf der Erde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

So sieht es aus, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab, bis sie bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit stehen bleibt.
Deshalb ist auch ein Photon ein unveränderliches Teil und ein Neutrino bewegt sich nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fort, da es verschiedene Arten von Neutrinos gibt, folglich müssen sie eine Masse haben, die bei der Anzahl nicht unerheblich sein kann.


----------

